# Picture and teaser thread for the Merry Reaper 2014



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here it is reapers, can't wait to see what everyone does...


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome!!! This is exciting


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

now the fun part seeing everyones goodies whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

that moment when you see delivered whoot


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm trying to post pics but having trouble. I got a new iPhone 6 plus and it is totally different. Hmmm. The app doesn't work on my iPad either so I hope it works on my phone.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

We are anxiously waiting to see all the cool reaps! Really looking forward to the photos!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I know you are all anxiously waiting for me to get the pics up. Im working on it 
I had to retake some pics just waiting on them uploading


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Not sure if this will work....testing out posting with my iPhone


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I actually did these ornaments as a surprise Merry Reaping for my sister. She is newly married, has her first house and just got her first Christmas tree. It's a 4ft lime green tree. Needless to say she doesn't do traditional Christmas. I thought it might offer inspiration


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

They look fantastic


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have more planned. I'll post them when they're done


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry about the sideways pics. This iPhone is challenging, haha....


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here are the first of many pictures of my wonderful reap by Saki.Girl!

First the box was decorated so cool on the inside


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Garland for my Nightmare before christmas tree. It has purple lights








The picture does not do it justice, this is stunning


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Another Beautiful painting (these paintings will be staying up year round)








A painting on wood


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Love the santa hat








Ornaments for my tree


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

A very cool owl bookmark
















This Amazing turntable, So Beautiful


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

This Big box is so cool! I love it so much















A very cute owl


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I got 2 more bottles and a very nice card that I will have to take pics of again since the didn’t turn out. 
Thank you again Saki. You have really made it feel like christmas time for me. 
Everything is so great and you are so talented! Thanks for being such a AMAZING Reaper!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are very welcome. The moon on the plater should glow in the dark 
I am so glad u like everything


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Everything together


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow! Fantastic reap guys!!! Love everything


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow! Fantastic reap guys!!! Love everything  Saki you are so kind and talented


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Great reap. Have to say the owl made me giggle. 
He def. stood out in this reap. Mad skills Saki!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, what an amazing, jaw-dropping haul! You do beautiful work, Saki! I don't know which is more impressive, your talent or your generosity.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> I actually did these ornaments as a surprise Merry Reaping for my sister. She is newly married, has her first house and just got her first Christmas tree. It's a 4ft lime green tree. Needless to say she doesn't do traditional Christmas. I thought it might offer inspiration


What kind of paint did you use on the glass ball ornaments that were black, green, orange and such? Did you swirl the paint inside the bulb. The end result is awesome. I love how they swirl.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, another amazing job, well done. Saki your painting is fantastic.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank u guys for the kind words I am so happy she loved her reap


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow! What amazing work, Saki!! Love the paintings!! Once again the bar is raised! 
Dee, what a wonderful reaping you have!!!!!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow, you guy's did a great job. I'll get in on the next one.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

dee14399 said:


> Everything together


 Wow, what a fantastic reap. Saki, your items are amazing. Dee14399, enjoy them.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Booswife, I love these balls. They are very pretty.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. The idea came from Pinterest. They are clear glass ornaments from Michaels. I just used acrylic craft paint inside. the ones I painted on the outside I used acrylic craft paint also but mist sprayed them with clear coat.

http://ayellowbicycle.blogspot.com/2011/11/pinterest-challenge-painted-ornaments.html


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Amazing reap


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Thanks guys. The idea came from Pinterest. They are clear glass ornaments from Michaels. I just used acrylic craft paint inside. the ones I painted on the outside I used acrylic craft paint also but mist sprayed them with clear coat.
> 
> http://ayellowbicycle.blogspot.com/2011/11/pinterest-challenge-painted-ornaments.html


Thanks, I'm going to have to try this too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife, I need to try making those clear glass ornaments with the paint inside, too. So beautiful!

Great reap, dee!! Saki, you did a fantastic job! Love the tray with Sally and her kitty!!! The garland is fantastic, too!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So missing all the fun. This is the only Reaper this year that I missed. I was sort of on the line trying to decide whether to join after a very un expected issue with our bonus granddaughter. Thankfully that is much better, but then I fell and today is the first day in almost two weeks that I have felt like doing anything. I will definitely be cheering with you as Reaper boxes arrive.

I am finally on the mend and can move my fingers enough to type with all but my index fingers. LOL You have heard of falling flat one your face---I did that literally! Smack and nose meets the titled floor at the school. All over going up two---count that two steps. I broke my nose, but the glasses were spared except for a big scuff over the eyeball. My fingers were jammed and thst has been the worst of it all. Sprained wrists, very bruised knee amd lots of muscle and joint aches.I am so thankful to not have re injured my shoulder where I just healed from rotator cuff surgery and the knee that was replaced and I am still having issues with. So, in all, life is good.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Sweetie, take care of yourself, and you will be ready for the winter reaper. Hope you heal soon.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's a little teaser for my victim. Cat not included!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

booswife02,
I especially like the orange ball with the lace spider on it, but all of them are great.
Saki.Girl,
Your paintings are wonderful. You will make an NBC convert of me yet. (I saw it when it first came out & apparently it wasn't particularly memorable to me.)
printersdevil,
Glad the family situation is much better. Sorry to hear about your fall which sounds extremely painful. First Saki fell, then you, not a good trend. Get better soon.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> So missing all the fun. This is the only Reaper this year that I missed. I was sort of on the line trying to decide whether to join after a very un expected issue with our bonus granddaughter. Thankfully that is much better, but then I fell and today is the first day in almost two weeks that I have felt like doing anything. I will definitely be cheering with you as Reaper boxes arrive.
> 
> I am finally on the mend and can move my fingers enough to type with all but my index fingers. LOL You have heard of falling flat one your face---I did that literally! Smack and nose meets the titled floor at the school. All over going up two---count that two steps. I broke my nose, but the glasses were spared except for a big scuff over the eyeball. My fingers were jammed and thst has been the worst of it all. Sprained wrists, very bruised knee amd lots of muscle and joint aches.I am so thankful to not have re injured my shoulder where I just healed from rotator cuff surgery and the knee that was replaced and I am still having issues with. So, in all, life is good.


I cannot imagine how painful all that was. Glad you are doing better.Heal quickly.

dee...I love all your gifts, and so many. Saki is indeed very talented and very generous. I would love that box. But it all looks so desirable. I am not into collecting NBC (don't shoot me, LOL) but I do love the characters. Saki, you did such a wonderful job on crafting and reaping.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Printer, I cringed reading of your fall, hope you heal quickly, take care!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i love the poured ornaments...beautiful and great idea....love all this!! great job



booswife02 said:


> View attachment 231776
> View attachment 231777
> View attachment 231778
> View attachment 231779
> ...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

So sorry Printer to hear about your falling. I hope you are better soon.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Teaser for my victim, hope you like hand made goodies


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Teaser for my victim, hope you like hand made goodies


That looks interesting!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

im the goddess said:


> Here's a little teaser for my victim. Cat not included!


Dang....cat not included. Lame.... Haha...that little cutie would be welcome at my house


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 231877
> 
> Teaser for my victim, hope you like hand made goodies


It's a boomerang kite wreath. Man, it is just what I needed and wanted. I hope it is for me. But someone else might have also asked for a boomerang kite wreath.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 231877
> 
> Teaser for my victim, hope you like hand made goodies


I think someone is working with sculpey


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Dang....cat not included. Lame.... Haha...that little cutie would be welcome at my house


 Thank you. He is a beautiful boy and big too. He's about 16 pounds. But, he bites for reasons only known to him. He was a rescue and was in a kennel for 6 months. I attribute it to that, and we wonder what he went through before that.


----------



## Melissasmutiny (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh victim something is on it's way......


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Melissasmutiny said:


> Oh victim something is on it's way......
> View attachment 231891


OMG OMG OMG Bubble WRAP!!!!  I hope this is me lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to start Seri g more pics of people's goodies


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a couple of wonderful teaser gifts and card from my reaper, I will take pictures tomorrow, thank you, Reaper, I love them,


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm waiting on a couple things to come in the mail and finishing up a project and I hopefully will be ready to send gifts your way victim!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Printer, hope you are feeling better, sounds like a horrific fall. Take care of yourself.

We are looking forward to seeing more reaps. As usual, everything so far is amazing!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh yaa more pics to come


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have to share my newest creation


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

very nice saki.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Saki, the wreath is super cool. I love how the ribbons make arms and legs.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's adorable, Saki!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to look at that on the computer, it won't show up on my phone...


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

That wreath is amazing Saki! To say you are artistic would be an understatement. Great work!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> That wreath is amazing Saki! To say you are artistic would be an understatement. Great work!


Awww thank you 

I am excited to start seeing everyone's reaps 
And my dear reaper I am excited to see the magical box u have created for me


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful wreath Saki. You have such an artistic eye.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Beautiful wreath Saki. You have such an artistic eye.


Thank u


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Just want to keep this thread near the top of the front page so we will be able to find it when people start getting their boxes.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya can wait to start seeing pics


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have not forgotten about posting pictures of my teasers, but I tried to get the pictures off the memory card last night, but for some reason they wouldn't down load... I will either get help from my son, or use something else to take the pictures...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*Dear Victim i have a box that is all *


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Moonwitchkitty,
What fun tags. You are off to a good start if you have a box. The first I tried was too small.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

moonwitchkitty said:


> *Dear Victim i have a box that is all *
> View attachment 232068


The hardest part is done. The rest should be a breeze.


I cannot get one small project to work right. I went and bought what I thought would be a better solution. I still cannot get my project to work. I made the same concept last week and cannot remember how. I mean, it wasn't hard. I put glue and glitter on something. I cannot get the glue to stick this time.


----------



## Melissasmutiny (Aug 29, 2014)

Moonwitchkitty I love those tags I used them last year for all my christmas presents!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Can't wait for more pictures. I wonder if anything will come today...Heads up Victims.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ready to see more reaps


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I got reaped today! I don't know who my reaper was, but they did a great job!

At first, I thought I was getting a christmas-y reap when I pulled out this wrapped box..








so I was surprised to unwrap this pirate wig!








And then this owl, which I LOVE








And these jars! They are too cool! I love them!








Everything was tucked away in a big cauldron








Everything all together








The wig box in the previous pic is empty because I immediately put the wig on!









THANK YOU REAPER!!

Sorry for huge pictures!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Love the owl! Super cute


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love the owl, too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh great reap


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the owl too, you look great in the pirate wig!! The potion jars are great too!!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Came home tonight at 10:00 from my parents to find that I've been reaped! Opened it, admiredall of it, took pictures of it, and rushed to the gas station so that I could post. Have been trying to get online for a half hour and it finally let me through. As soon as I upload pictures I will tell you more! So much great stuff.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Sorry pyrosaxplayer, the bubble wrap was for ME! Included with the bubble wrap were these thoughtful lovely gifts. Melissasmutiny made me this lovely skellie child to be part of my graveyard. I've taken a picture of her arm to show how realistic the corpsing looks. What talent! There was also this skull that she did. You will note that it is sitting on some blue fabric which was also a gift tied in a pretty Halloween ribbon. The crow skeleton was something that I put on my list since I they are just so neat. The other Halloween items included a bag of black spiderwebbing, some beige creepy cloth, and an asylum magnet from her theme this year for a personal touch. The jeweled spider ring might be supposed to be for Halloween, but it is going on my Christmas tree first since the color is perfect. Melissasmutiny also got me some wonderful ornaments for my woodland tree, including a rustic Santa face and 3 different types of snowflakes. The snowflakes were carefully packaged in a gold wire box. Last but not least was a very cute vintage looking Thanksgiving's Day card. Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Here are more pictures. I didn't include a picture of the crow because I took its picture with the magnet, creepy cloth, & webbing and then realized that the magnet may be a little too personal to post. The orange material is my tablecloth. The skellie is sitting on an upturned vase of mine, but was originally designed to sit in a swing.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool reap the doll is done amazing


----------



## Melissasmutiny (Aug 29, 2014)

Candy Creature I'm so glad you liked your gifts! I've been checking to see if you recieved them yet and got a big smile on my face when I saw your posts today. I had a lot of fun putting it all together for you, I hope you can find great places to put everything next halloween. If you need any help on how to build the swing just let me know!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

That skelly girl is so creepy! Love that spider also. Fantastic Reap MelissasMutiny


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, what an amazing job crafting the skelly girl. What a wonderful reap.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Phantasm, with a bit of foam big stuff spray foam, and a little paint you could turn that cauldron into an overflowing one. You could also make a fake fire to go under it. I have always loved the way that looked in other people's witch displays. A bubbling cauldron sitting on top the stove would make a nice addition to kitchen decor during a Halloween party.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Just catching up this morning. Two more great reaps! It is so fun mixing Halloween in with Christmas.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

WHAT???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wounder if we will see more pics this week whoot the famous cake cover lol


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I hope so Saki!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> I got reaped today! I don't know who my reaper was, but they did a great job!
> 
> At first, I thought I was getting a christmas-y reap when I pulled out this wrapped box..
> 
> ...


 I really like the owl. He's a great size. I love the jars too.



Candy Creature said:


> Here are more pictures. I didn't include a picture of the crow because I took its picture with the magnet, creepy cloth, & webbing and then realized that the magnet may be a little too personal to post. The orange material is my tablecloth. The skellie is sitting on an upturned vase of mine, but was originally designed to sit in a swing.


 That doll is creepy in a good way. I love the contrast of the elegant dress with delicately embroidered flowers and the decay of the wearer.



Pumpkin5 said:


> WHAT???


 I would still be over the moon to receive this.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Who's getting something today???? Pictures I hope


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I had a frustrating morning. I want to put up the tree, but I should wait until I finish a 2'x8' wallboard patch & get all the dust cleaned up. I scored the piece wrong (ugh!) and I don't have another good section to use. I can't proceed until I buy another sheet.
I did a hurried clean up for company Sat (always several projects in progress) and misplaces some stuff I needed...wasted way too much time searching.
My laptop is messed up. The Control key function is stuck (engaged). It's not the button itself-- that would be too easy. No scrolling, new tabs for every link I try to follow and every page I try to advance...
I slogged through the snow to feed the chickens before remembering the new bag of feed was not in the shed next to the coop, but back in the garage.
I know mine are "first world problems". My life is very good, but sometimes little minor frustrations pile on top of one another until one feels like running screaming. That's how I'd have felt if the temperature wasn't in the teens F. Instead I felt like robbing what was to be Christmas candy and eating 6 Rochers.  The run would have been a lot better idea for me...but the chocolate was delicious, if a little sickening. 
And then---- The mail came   Yay--something from my reaper to turn my day completely around! My always-busy-during-daylight husband sat and watched me open it, because he got such a kick out of my kid-at-heart excitement. I love surprises!
Thank you so much, mystery Reaper! There was no name, but the card suggested I'm still being stalked, so I think this is an amazing teaser!
My photo editing software is getting tetchy, so I couldn't rotate my picture of the card, but I did manage to take one replacement shot before my camera battery went dead-- hehe! It won't get to me now 
Adorable 3-D snowman card:








And-- A beautiful snowman in a globe ornament, with color-changing lights! It's so pretty, and I love it!  Thank you over and over, Dear Reaper! 
...oh yeah, that needs rotating, too. Sorry. My phone won't interface with my tetchy laptop or I'd take a new picture with it. Since I don't want to start the post over (using the phone), I can't re-take the shot until my camera battery charges. But I'm still happy 
Here it is. It's even cuter right-side-up!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool the ornament is wicked cool


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> Very cool the ornament is wicked cool


I think so too!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Guess what I found? I found another gift from my reaper! I was picking up the tissue & bubble wrap and found a lump of tissue paper. What is this? I say to myself. I open it up and see a very cute woodsy little owl. I had removed it from the box while getting out the many other things that my reaper had sent, and managed to forget and pile the other tissue paper on top of it. I took a picture of it, but left my cell phone behind so I can't post the picture yet. Will try to post the picture tomorrow before work.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> Guess what I found? I found another gift from my reaper! I was picking up the tissue & bubble wrap and found a lump of tissue paper. What is this? I say to myself. I open it up and see a very cute woodsy little owl. I had removed it from the box while getting out the many other things that my reaper had sent, and managed to forget and pile the other tissue paper on top of it. I took a picture of it, but left my cell phone behind so I can't post the picture yet. Will try to post the picture tomorrow before work.


glad you found it would have been a bummer to not have i have almost done that before


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The cats made a point of thoroughly going through all the packing material here


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooojen I love your pretty light up snowman globe. So beautiful! I love that super excited feeling  you deserve it after that kind of day!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Excited to see more reaps .


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> WHAT???


THIS is amazing!!!!

Wow.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ooojen, that's a cool ornament.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

THE Covered Cake Plate is being introduced to a whole new group I see.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Apparently the cake plate has a mysterious history. Hmmmm....


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL Yes it does. To say that it is wanted to be owned by many would be an understatement. 
No one here owns that cake plate, but it has showed up on many "Wish Lists".


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

can not wait to see more pics


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

It is getting exciting in here. 
First let me say to my reaper, when you ship my cake plate, a photo of which someone so thoughtfully posted, please wrap it well. As the sole owner of the coveted plate I do not want to disappoint others by making them look at a photo of broken glass.  



Phantasm said:


> I got reaped today! I don't know who my reaper was, but they did a great job!




They certainly did. That owl is so cool. I like those jars and your pic in the wig is adorable.




Candy Creature said:


> Sorry pyrosaxplayer, the bubble wrap was for ME! Included with the bubble wrap were these thoughtful lovely gifts. Melissasmutiny made me this lovely skellie child to be part of my graveyard. I've taken a picture of her arm to show how realistic the corpsing looks. What talent! There was also this skull that she did. You will note that it is sitting on some blue fabric which was also a gift tied in a pretty Halloween ribbon. The crow skeleton was something that I put on my list since I they are just so neat. The other Halloween items included a bag of black spiderwebbing, some beige creepy cloth, and an asylum magnet from her theme this year for a personal touch. The jeweled spider ring might be supposed to be for Halloween, but it is going on my Christmas tree first since the color is perfect. Melissasmutiny also got me some wonderful ornaments for my woodland tree, including a rustic Santa face and 3 different types of snowflakes. The snowflakes were carefully packaged in a gold wire box. Last but not least was a very cute vintage looking Thanksgiving's Day card. Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


I must agree with everyone on the perfectly amazing job done on the corpse doll. But all your gifts are perfect.


ooojen, I love the snow globe. It is so pretty lit up.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Okay, another private note to my victim. I come to you hanging my head because 4667;:56rtydytkf. 

See, here's the thing. My ftyd:5:66fytd3 and then 54:to. 

I'm not really sure how that happened. My dear, long suffering and extremely helpful witch pointed out, in her softest and sweetest voice I might add, that I'm forgetful, ghfhjghj:45 as well as yujugjyg66;7668&). She really doesn't see how I manage to make it through most days to say the least. 

Well, anyway, I'm (76cgfstrdhyfytfgds098;43/(fdggf45 and then ghfhjghj;65hgftyfyud. You know what I'm trying to say and I'm hoping you understand. That being said I j;76:ff:65uytud:6469867'k. 

Darn, I really must get my darn keyboard repaired as soon as possible. I'll put it on the list first thing after the Merry Reaper.

I hope everyone is having a wonderful evening! Looking forward, as usual, to seeing more pics! Great reaps and teasers so far!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

X-Pired said:


> Okay, another private note to my victim. I come to you hanging my head because 4667;:56rtydytkf.
> 
> See, here's the thing. My ftyd:5:66fytd3 and then 54:to.
> 
> ...


So you're saying you can't send me that pretty cake plate until next week...is that it? That's fine, no problem, I'll wait.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes ooojen, that about sums it up. I knew you would understand!


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Victim I just want you to know I only have 1 more project to get done and gift will be heading your way!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Victim, I found you a Christmas card that I think is right up your alley. I just need to start figuring out how to pack everything up, and your gift will be on its way soon!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Mine is coming along, but I know I will be shipping last minute.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethene, it happens to the best of us. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

It's going to be a fantastic day


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you for the cheery post Saki. I don't know how you know just when someone needs a pick me up. but you are always there with one. I hope you know how much your attitude does for me. Big hugs to you and fingers crossed on your house.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> Thank you for the cheery post Saki. I don't know how you know just when someone needs a pick me up. but you are always there with one. I hope you know how much your attitude does for me. Big hugs to you and fingers crossed on your house.


You just made my day knowing I cheered you up.  I hope you get stronger everyday sweetie. 

Thank you on the house the inspection is today Hopi g it pans out great then on to appraisal, then closing whoot they are pushing to close on Dec 22 fingers crossed will be moving in on Christmas best christmas gift ever


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll probably ship last minute, too. I could be ready early, but I keep getting more ideas...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I always ship last minute  I'll work on it til the deadline is near. We had one reaping with a really long time and my victim wound up with tons of stuff. Haha...I'll just keep making until it's time


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok it's not for my victim but I've been working on it so I thout I'd share. My kids are 6 and 8 this is their dream home. Haha....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's so cute, Booswife! I bet they have a blast with it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the house boo that is so cool.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Their dream house is fabulous.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Someone needs to get reaped having pic withdrawals lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> View attachment 232241
> View attachment 232242
> 
> 
> Ok it's not for my victim but I've been working on it so I thout I'd share. My kids are 6 and 8 this is their dream home. Haha....


I would totally hang out in there, lol. Love it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Have a great day peeps


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is a picture of the ornament my reaper sent as a teaser a while ago, 


I received another amazing ornament today, I will take a picture of it soon, I put it right on the tree, and I adore it!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bethene, That is so pretty.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

That is a very pretty ornament, bethene. My tree is all decorated in snowy things with a touch of red here and there, similar to your ornament, so 
I really like it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love your oenament, bethene.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I was reaped today! My husband sent me a picture of the box while I was at work, which was just mean, I couldn't wait to get home! Lol I will post pictures this weekend, I promise! Thank you so much hostess with the mostess, I love my gifts!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Yay, pictures are coming.

Bethene, that's a pretty ornament.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A second yasa pics are coming whoot


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Shipped off my box last night town starts with a W and is north from me  hope my victim likes the goodies i put together!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm north of TX (and most other places in the US...) but my town doesn't start with a W. My reaper is a mystery!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hope these show up, here is a picture of both sides of the beautiful ornament I received yesterday!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene; said:


> Hope these show up, here is a picture of both sides of the beautiful ornament I received yesterday!!


The side I can see looks beautiful! I love that type of ornament!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Alrighty! Victim, Your box is ready to be shipped  Hope you enjoy your gifts. By The Way, The state starts with an 'N' and the City starts with an 'R'


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm sculpting for my victim. I felt like I was nailing it, but DH and DD are quite unimpressed


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok, here are the pictures I promised! Thank you so much, hostess with the mostess! You did a great job and really put thought into my gifts, which I cannot thank you enough for!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Ohhhh no...I didn't realize the pictures didn't turn themselves around. Whoops, my bad!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

ooojen, you have knocked my socks off! Nice job, I could never make something like that!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice haul, Pretty Little Nightmare! Everything is so cute!

And thanks for the compliment. My family's, "Yeah, whatever," attitude took the wind out of my sails. They're not appreciators.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice! PLN, you got so many nice decorations! I like them all!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I'm sculpting for my victim. I felt like I was nailing it, but DH and DD are quite unimpressed
> View attachment 232309


That is awesome!!! is it for me???


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

that would be so cool as a ornament


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I dyed some wool for its hair, and I'm "sewing" the eyes and mouth in stages.
I'll have to check and see whose name that was I got...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ooojen that looks amazing fantastic job
That nose is perfect. Actual the hole thing is perfect


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Pretty Little Nightmare- so glad everything came to you safely!! And very glad you liked everything!!! You were so much fun to shop for! Have a wonderful Christmas!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

ooojen said:


> I'm sculpting for my victim. I felt like I was nailing it, but DH and DD are quite unimpressed



Wow, that is so beyond my skills.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oojen reminds me of something you'd see in New Orleans. It's really cool, looks like an artist piece

PLN I love all of your things


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

ooojen. Your sculpted piece is looking awesome!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hair:














One eye falling slightly open---
There's a bit more yet to do. I really, really, really hope my victim likes it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Bethany said:


> THE Covered Cake Plate is being introduced to a whole new group I see.


 I thought it was about time.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you folks for the nice comments! It means a lot. (My stupid, fragile little ego...and I'm not even Gen-X!) I know it's silly, but for the work I put in it, it really did leave me sort of crushed that my family members were so blasé. Then I worried that maybe my victim would find it unimpressive, too...
So, thanks folks; I much appreciate it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooojen I think you did a wonderful job on the sculpt, don't let your family make you feel down, I have sculpted too, you put a lot of work in that!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

pyrosaxplayer said:


> Alrighty! Victim, Your box is ready to be shipped  Hope you enjoy your gifts. By The Way, The state starts with an 'N' and the City starts with an 'R'


That leaves me out.



ooojen said:


> I'm sculpting for my victim. I felt like I was nailing it, but DH and DD are quite unimpressed


I'll be impressed enough for the three of us. So, you don't need them. BRAVO!



Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> Ok, here are the pictures I promised! Thank you so much, hostess with the mostess! You did a great job and really put thought into my gifts, which I cannot thank you enough for!


I want it all. Is that greedy of me?



ooojen said:


> Hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have the words to express how cool this is. I could never make anything like this. Also, this would be great for you swamp theme this year. I didn't have this on my list, but I would be thrilled to get it. Great Job!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ooojen I think it is fantastic!

PLN I love that reindeer.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to seeing more pics this week whoot


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

excited to hear if my victim liked what i sent


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

oojen, omg! Your sculpture looks amazing! So talented


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Victim i'm ready to send out your packages!!! I can't wait til you get them and I hope you like everything!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I ran into a big snag on my last gift. I am so stupid sometimes now I have to figure out a way to correct a messy mistake.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cherry Brandy79, That looks wonderful. Whos the lucky recipient?


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

ooojen said:


> Hair:
> View attachment 232323
> 
> View attachment 232324
> ...


Ooojen, I love this, and I'm wondering how did you add the hair? I happen to be making shrunken heads as well, and I couldn't figure out the hair. I have another idea, but the way I'm thinking it will either come out perfectly, or completely ruin it.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

These are my 2 heads, but i just realized, i didn't give them ears! Duh!

i've also been working on this:








And came home from a weekend trip tonight to find this in my mailbox:








What?!?! I'm so excited now!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya more pics to come this week


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

As usual, enjoying all the creativity on here. Sounds like more photos will be posted in the next few days. My adorable witch says that I look like an old fool doing my happy dance.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

JustWhisper said:


> I ran into a big snag on my last gift. I am so stupid sometimes now I have to figure out a way to correct a messy mistake.


It happens! (to all of us...I don't think it means stupid, though!) I bet you'll work it out and turn it into something delightful for your victim.

Phantasm-- The links didn't work for me, but I'd love to see your work! I don't want to get too far off topic here, but... I used raw wool for the hair, machine-sewed it together in the middle (like a hair part), and dyed it. It was like a little flat wig at that point. When it was completely dry I put a small line off hot glue-gun glue down the underside of the part and stuck it in place. Then, using just little beads of glue here and there to hold down a few strands, I made sure the scalp was covered. The rest I just sort of pressed down, and it's the nature of wool to attach to itself a little, which kept it in place. Key here is using the smallest amount of glue you can get away with, because if it soaks thorough the hair it will look awful.

The boxes sent so far look great! I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures when they arrive!


----------



## Melissasmutiny (Aug 29, 2014)

Got this in the mail today! So cool, I love the little santa rat! Can't wait to see the rest. Thank you so much reaper!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Melissasmutiny, That Santa Reaper rat is a scream. Love him!!! Great job by your Merry Reaper so far.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Fantastic little SantaReaperRat!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol cute idea for rat lol


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

ooojen said:


> Phantasm-- The links didn't work for me, but I'd love to see your work! I don't want to get too far off topic here, but... I used raw wool for the hair, machine-sewed it together in the middle (like a hair part), and dyed it. It was like a little flat wig at that point. When it was completely dry I put a small line off hot glue-gun glue down the underside of the part and stuck it in place. Then, using just little beads of glue here and there to hold down a few strands, I made sure the scalp was covered. The rest I just sort of pressed down, and it's the nature of wool to attach to itself a little, which kept it in place. Key here is using the smallest amount of glue you can get away with, because if it soaks thorough the hair it will look awful.


Thats a good way to do the hair. I think I fixed the pics in my last post. Can you see them?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

omg i cam home to a teaser today oh dear reaper i love it all 
thank you so very much dear reaper


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

YES! I was reaped.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah yes, they show up now! Nice work-- all of it! Depending on how you place the hair, ears might not show anyway. The tie strings are very cool!
Did you do the little 'gator skull yourself? That's something I'd like to try. Some time when you get a minute, I'd like to see a wider shot on that. Looks great!

Editing in----
I missed a bunch of new excitement while I had the thread open to to post! Great gifts, Saki, for your hands and your tree! Very cool!
Red Hallows-- that's exciting! 6 boxes- wow! I hope your kids are going to be there soon! I bet it's hard to wait!


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Everyone's teasers are looking great!!! This really is so much fun!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*The TWO BIGGEST BOXES (and heavy) were for me!!!! I CAN'T WAIT TO SHOW YOU ALL PICUTURES! I can honestly say I felt like I was 8 years old again on Christmas morning and all of the presents were for ME! I felt that magic again, and I haven't felt that "Christmas-morning kid" magic during Christmas in a long time. I'm amazed, truly touched and soooo excited to share with you all the pictures and the fantastic gifts I received! Thank you! I'll share who my Reapers are as soon as these pictures upload. Thank you! Thank you Thank you! *


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I've been teased, and what a teaser it is.








I think I might have a good guess who my reaper is, but if I am right, they have done a great job at trying to throw me off. I couldn't get a good photo without the glare, so here it goes.

So I'm the Goddess, did you know?
As your Reaper works through sleet and snow.
Your gifts just might make you scream.
It looks like it's still Halloween.
But why is Halloween so Merry?
Or is it Christmas that is eerie?
It may be that it's undefined
What we call Merry Reaper time.
With this teaser, we start the game.
Will you guess your Reaper's name?
There is a hint within this box
Just know your Reaper really rocks!

Now after typing this, I'm not so sure.

Thank you Reaper of Mine. I love the tease, and now it's really driving me crazy wondering who you are.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Sweet teaser, I'm the Goddess! Your reaper put some work into that!
Looking forward to pictures, Red Hallows!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love teasers! So much fun  can not wait to see your reaping Red Hallows!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I mailed another little teaser today as well. Post office says Thursday Merry Victim  one more teaser after this one and its reaping time!!!!! I do so enjoy stalking you Merry Victim


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow. I can not express my gratitude fully, nor are there words to express how special you made the Merry Reaper for me. Thank you so much X-pired and Abbie (not sure of your forum name) I'll stalk you two a bit later. I love everything. Your attention to detail, time to make gifts and choosing the perfect gifts along with adding the touches like fabulous gift bags, made bags, and notes make this reap special. I appreciate all of the time and effort put into making this reap super, duper special for me. Without further ado, my reap. 

In no particular order (I was a bit excited and didn't put everything back the way I unwrapped it so I could take pictures, so bare with me)

First a gift sack with a "made-with-love" Santa created by Abbie (X-pired's wife or "the witch" or "sweet witch" as he calls her in other threads... or as referred to as "wife" in the card. So, Abbie it is until I match you with your forum name (Unless you and X-pired share a name) Okay, let me get back on track.... Santa's hair and bear are real raw wool from their shop and his clothing is 100%. <3 this little guy. He was one of the first things I opened. I LOVE homemade items and he is perfect for my Christmas theme! 
















Next, three decorative pillows, 2 Halloween and 1 Christmas Pillow. (My husband said, how did they know you speak French? Boys.) That sort of sounded like the 12 days of Christmas. AND, candles, fabulously yummy candles ranging in scents to pine to apple. They smell soooo good. I do love my candles! 
















I saw this and thought, picnic for Halloween. The is an unique crate type box where the lid lifts off and it has handles. The lid is painted and is very cool.... maybe hand painted by one of my reapers? If it had a note, too... it's somewhere ( I was a bit excited) Inside... many goodies, and here is a few of what was inside.. A wooden luminary; the middle is a elk antler turned candle holder and a very neat vintage-looking-type reindeer. I love the way the pieces feel in the sense of fitting in with my theme. 






























A Jack Skellington (our NBC themed Halloween is coming... so excited) He's just hanging out on our yet-to-be decorated tree.









I have this fabulous little Christmas Tree that needed new, little ornaments. Look what I received! I love them. Can't wait to hang them from the tree. 









Blue Christmas Lights, An Owl card/picture holder and a card from my Reapers. I love my owls and my jars! Also, a little jar of wishes with another cute Halloween bag behind it. I love everything, have I mentioned that yet?  
















Next, a stocking filled with goodies. Every year, I tell Santa, my husband, kids, basically anybody who will listen, gifts are not necessary but the kid in me still loves a filled stocking, so this tugged at my heart strings. Cookies, A clown stand, eyeball ice cube tray. (More was in the stocking, those were shown in other pictures)























An owl candle holder. This piece is two separate pieces that go together. It's cast iron and adorable. I think you can see smoke in eye. He looks very neat lit up, too. 









Next, A witchy lantern and a big old bag that held many of my goodies. Also, this is a hand hewn antique wooden bowl from a shop in Taos and yummy scented evergreen potpourri. I can't figure out how to capture the colors or the texture in picture, but let me tell you, it's very cool and is a piece that will transition great with each different holiday. 


















The Picture of All. 









Thank you so much X-pired and Abbie. So sorry that USPS made you wait. From my end, the wait was well worth it. Just having these huge boxes show up on my porch confused me greatly, and I couldn't figure out if I ordered something that I forgot about it. Thank you so much for taking the time to find things for me, to make things for me, to package everything with great detail and for making my day/Christmas season. (not to mention paying an arm, leg, lung and kidney for shipping) Thank you for making me feel special and for making my Christmas. Reapers are the BEST!

*edited below this point*
Sept. 2015

I don't know if X-pired ever comes here to reminisce, but I have to say that your gifts meant the world to me and are very near and dear in my heart. I am forever grateful to you and your wife, and very blessed to be able to receive such thoughtful gifts. I wish I could have met your wife because I have a feeling that she and I would have gotten along quite well. Know that pieces of her are living on in my house as many of the items I received last year became part of my everyday décor. The pillows, owls, hand-hewn bowl, candles (which quickly became my favorites) to her notes which found a home on my personal peg board. Your generosity last year exceeded any expectations or hope I had for a secret reaper. You brought some magic back into my life and I can't express how much that was needed. Thank you X-pired and Abbie. Forever grateful.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I think the pictures are all fixed. Nothing better than having to upload twice. Lol. Just tests my sanity.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I can see the first two pics and the last pic with everything. The attachments won't open sorry dear


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

X-pired and little wifey witch you guys did a fantastic job  great attention to detail. Special things. I love it!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Holy buckets! What a reap! I'll keep coming back and refreshing, because I see more pictures are showing up.
Everything is just beautiful-- amazing work! I love the painting on the crate lid...and everything else, too! The owl is so cute, and the bowl...love it! I had one very similar (but not antique) in and out of an online shopping cart a few times just today!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

The Red Hallows - What a nice reap, really great job X-pired! There are so many beautiful and wonderful things you got, I really like the santa.

I'm the goddess - I love your teaser, that is so creative. Now I'm excited to see who your reaper is too!

To my victim, I have been working on some projects for you but other things keep coming up, and I've been so busy. I feel like I'm behind on your gifts. I have some free time the next couple days and will hopefully be able to finish everything, but your box may not be shipped until the deadline. Don't worry, you weren't forgotten, and I think you'll really like what I've put together for you!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

RH that bowl Is just amazing. So beautiful. I love the little nest and eggs. Gorgeous thoughtful reap X-Pired


I love the little pumpkin ornament so cute and of course the one of a kind Santa  everything is perfect


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow what a fantastic reap way to go x paired


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

The Red Hallows said:


> Wow. I can not express my gratitude fully, nor are there words to express how special you made the Merry Reaper for me. Thank you so much X-pired and Abbie (not sure of your forum name) I'll stalk you two a bit later. I love everything. Your attention to detail, time to make gifts and choosing the perfect gifts along with adding the touches like fabulous gift bags, made bags, and notes make this reap special. I appreciate all of the time and effort put into making this reap super, duper special for me. Without further ado, my reap.
> 
> In no particular order (I was a bit excited and didn't put everything back the way I unwrapped it so I could take pictures, so bare with me)
> 
> ...


Holy reapping Batman. Wow. My absolute favorite is the embroidered pillow. That is gorgeous. Then there is the Santa. He's adorable. Oh and the painted box, what talent. And the stocking. Did you guys make that too? And I could go on and on. Great reap. It's like a whole Christmas in a box. Man you guys have some hidden talent. Now we all know.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

loving the teasers, and the reaping, wow, once again x-pired did a fabulous job, I have been on the receiving end of their creativity, they rock, LOVE the pillows, wow, and the santa, man, gorgeous!! the painted items I know x-pired painted for me so I imagine he created those beauties!! Wonderful job x-pired and lovely witch wife!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, X-pired, you guys went above and beyond on this one! Beautifully handcrafted gifts. That Santa is my favorite, but I really liked everything you sent. You are a lucky victim, The Red Hallows. I can see how you would be excited!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Omgoodness!!! The Red Hallows, that is a fantastic reap!! I love all of it! WOW! Most of your gifts are things I would just love to have. I, too, still love a filled stocking on Christmas, so I can imagine your joy at getting that. Great job X-pired and your wife! 

I am loving seeing all of your teasers and reaps for this Merry Reaper, guys. I'm living vicariously through you since I couldn't join this one, lol. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Some fantastic reaps going on.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

I sent out my boxes this morning, so someone who lives north/west of me will get reaped either Friday or Saturday!!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Candy Creature said:


> Guess what I found? I found another gift from my reaper! I was picking up the tissue & bubble wrap and found a lump of tissue paper. What is this? I say to myself. I open it up and see a very cute woodsy little owl. I had removed it from the box while getting out the many other things that my reaper had sent, and managed to forget and pile the other tissue paper on top of it. I took a picture of it, but left my cell phone behind so I can't post the picture yet. Will try to post the picture tomorrow before work.


Finally got my picture downloaded to my computer. Here is the owl ornament on my tree before my tree was decorated.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> Finally got my picture downloaded to my computer. Here is the owl ornament on my tree before my tree was decorated.


cute owl i dig it


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I received another teaser today in the mail. this one post marked from Northern VA and the one yesterday from PA. Seems my reaper is a traveler. I am still trying to figure out the clues.









Update, My son Trevor (17) is a genius. He figured out the clues in 30 seconds. I'm not going to ruin the fun by disclosing. Just know, my reaper does , in fact, rock!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

My dearest victim, I promise you will be getting a package soon!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

My victim should be reaped tomorrow


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

ooojen said:


> Hair:
> View attachment 232323
> 
> View attachment 232324
> ...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So many great reaps and teasers! What fun!
The deadline is getting close, but I had a productive afternoon and evening. I worked with pine molding, toilet paper, branches, linseed oil, wool, paint, plaster of Paris, white glue, cheesecloth, glass, and more. I've been planning and laying groundwork, and now things are falling into place and getting finished up.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Victim, I have a project that needs a bit of finishing up before I am ready to send off your box, I hope you will find it worth the wait, and I will do my best to ship on Saturday!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Melissasmutiny said:


> Got this in the mail today! So cool, I love the little santa rat! Can't wait to see the rest. Thank you so much reaper!!


This little guy looks pretty realistic.



Saki.Girl said:


> omg i cam home to a teaser today oh dear reaper i love it all
> thank you so very much dear reaper


Those will be nice on your tree.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't think one of my crafts is turning out like I thought. I might just send it anyway since my victim may be able to use it.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm enjoying living vicariously through all of your teasers and reapings! Great fun!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> Wow, X-pired, you guys went above and beyond on this one! Beautifully handcrafted gifts. That Santa is my favorite, but I really liked everything you sent. You are a lucky victim, The Red Hallows. I can see how you would be excited!


Paint It Black, you were our first reaper and taught us well!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cant wait to see more pics whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

CherryBrandy79 said:


> I sent out my boxes this morning, so someone who lives north/west of me will get reaped either Friday or Saturday!!!


oh maybe that is me


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

We just got home and discovered we were reaped. I think Moonwitchkitty is our reaper. If I'm wrong I sure hope someone lets me know .

Anyway, thank you reaper for the wonderful hand made items. Everything is great and we really appreciate the hard work and effort, not to mention the time, you spent on crafting and choosing items for us! Now we need to find special places to display it all!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

X pried I love the red skull that jumped right put at me when I saw your pics

And on a side note I love the hardware on your table


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

GORGEOUS red skull there.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great bunch of goodies! The painting is really cute, and the ornaments are fun...everything is nice! I like the little pumpkin Jack in the Box.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Love the cool red skull too. Great Reap


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> We just got home and discovered we were reaped. I think Moonwitchkitty is our reaper. If I'm wrong I sure hope someone lets me know .
> 
> Anyway, thank you reaper for the wonderful hand made items. Everything is great and we really appreciate the hard work and effort, not to mention the time, you spent on crafting and choosing items for us! Now we need to find special places to display it all!


Just not creapmas with out some Krampus and dead things for your tree  so glad you liked everything i was worried there for a minute. everything is hand made, hope you weren't disappointed


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I like all the handmade ornaments sent by moonwitchkitty. Looks like a whole tree-ful. Nice reap, X-Pired. Oh, I also like the painting. Always nice to get some original artwork!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Quite in here. Hopefully more goodies arrive soon so we get more pics


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

It does not seem like very many reaps have been posted. I wonder if everyone is waiting till the last minute to mail.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> It does not seem like very many reaps have been posted. I wonder if everyone is waiting till the last minute to mail.


Ya that is what it seems like


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Ghouliet said:


> It does not seem like very many reaps have been posted. I wonder if everyone is waiting till the last minute to mail.


Yes, I am waiting until the last minute because I am dissatisfied with what I have found for my victim. I keep hoping to improve what I am sending somehow.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am last minute too, still finishing up, and I know that I have something from a thrift store that I bought before Halloween that will be perfect for my victim and I am trying to find where I put it!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I will be sending on the deadline also , sorry to make you wait Merry Victim. I will be mailing your final teaser tomorrow to tide you over


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I was going to send early this week, but then I'm glad I didn't because I had 2 more projects pop into my head. I'm taping up the box tonight!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy moly!! Fabulous! I love that owl candle holder 



The Red Hallows said:


> Wow. I can not express my gratitude fully, nor are there words to express how special you made the Merry Reaper for me. Thank you so much X-pired and Abbie (not sure of your forum name) I'll stalk you two a bit later. I love everything. Your attention to detail, time to make gifts and choosing the perfect gifts along with adding the touches like fabulous gift bags, made bags, and notes make this reap special. I appreciate all of the time and effort put into making this reap super, duper special for me. Without further ado, my reap.
> 
> In no particular order (I was a bit excited and didn't put everything back the way I unwrapped it so I could take pictures, so bare with me)
> 
> ...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll be mailing last minute too. Found an elusive item tonight that I went to several stores to find.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I sent my box yesterday my patiently waiting victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

If I remember right someone should get reaped today sweet more pics


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am eagerly awaiting the delivery of a few things to my victim too, especially the arrival of the last item I finished.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dear victim---my husband headed out the door with your package this morning!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds like this thread is going to get very busy. I can't wait to see everything.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Just finished boxing up my victims gifts!








Bird lover (and dog) approved!


----------



## Melissasmutiny (Aug 29, 2014)

I found a pink slip in my mailbox today (insert tears) I work the weekend shift so now I have to wait until monday morning to see if I have been reaped!!!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I just sent out your box today dear victim, so you shouldn't have to wait much longer for your goodies! 
I didn't make everything I wanted to make for you and I had to rush to finish your gifts so I really hope you like everything. We found out our Landlords have sold our house and that we need to be moved out by the end of the month. I have been extra busy packing and looking for a new place that I did not get to spend as much time as I had hoped on your gifts. Making your gifts really helped distract me from all the stress in my life right now, I'm so grateful that I found this forum and can participate in fun events like this!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Melissasmutiny said:


> I found a pink slip in my mailbox today (insert tears) I work the weekend shift so now I have to wait until monday morning to see if I have been reaped!!!


Oo, how frustrating!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> I just sent out your box today dear victim, so you shouldn't have to wait much longer for your goodies!
> I didn't make everything I wanted to make for you and I had to rush to finish your gifts so I really hope you like everything. We found out our Landlords have sold our house and that we need to be moved out by the end of the month. I have been extra busy packing and looking for a new place that I did not get to spend as much time as I had hoped on your gifts. Making your gifts really helped distract me from all the stress in my life right now, I'm so grateful that I found this forum and can participate in fun events like this!


Oh no, that's awful, especially during this season! I hope you find a wonderful new place, and I'm glad the exchange has been a good distraction for you-- but wow, what a bump in the road to be moving right now. (Here in MN you can't evict renters in winter.) Best of luck with your move.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I Haven't been on here in a while because I have been very busy making something for my victim. I had a three week delay with being in the hospital, so I really didn't plan on making anything. But I had what I needed, so I decided to go for it. It has taken me up to tonight to finish it. Not quite what I had hoped for, but I'm sending it anyway. So now I just need to put band aids on all my fingers, and find a box to ship it in. After that I can sit back and catch up on all the posts I missed for the last couple of weeks, and see what others have gotten. I hope I can talk hubby into standing in line at the post office tomorrow. He said when he drove by tonight, there was a long line of cars waiting to pull in the parking lot. everyone waiting until the last minute, like me.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmm, band aids on fingers, eh? Jewelry making? Felting? Embroidery? So many intriguing possibilities!
I hope you can get rested up. It's good to have a helpful hubby!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Should be a busy thread next week


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> I just sent out your box today dear victim, so you shouldn't have to wait much longer for your goodies!
> I didn't make everything I wanted to make for you and I had to rush to finish your gifts so I really hope you like everything. We found out our Landlords have sold our house and that we need to be moved out by the end of the month. I have been extra busy packing and looking for a new place that I did not get to spend as much time as I had hoped on your gifts. Making your gifts really helped distract me from all the stress in my life right now, I'm so grateful that I found this forum and can participate in fun events like this!


That does sound like it would be stressful, the unplanned move. I hope you do not have any trouble finding a new place.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Snickers said:


> Just finished boxing up my victims gifts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do not know if that is paper of a piece of material but I like the design.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I sent out the last of my stuff and now I am just waiting for it to get to my Victim and for my box to arrive from my Merry Reaper. Funny how when I am getting things together for my Victim I totally forget about the fact I will be getting a box too.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Scareme, I am so glad you are home again. Hope you are in tip top shape before you know it.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Victim, I sincerely apologize, but life got in my way and I was unable to finish something. It's nearly done, but I didn't want to ship without this item. I will mail out your box first thing Monday and I promise it will be worth the wait! So sorry!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh that stinks about the house. I hope you at least knew they were thinking of selling. Now to have to find a new place and move in two weeks over Christmas; I wish you luck.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just got an email that we are having a random house rental inspection on Monday :/ ugh! I need these last two days for my victim! Dumb rental people


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Here's a pic of what I got in the mail today. I think this apron is so neat! The print looks familiar to me... I think I'm on to you reaper!


----------



## Melissasmutiny (Aug 29, 2014)

My awesome Aunt went to the post office for me today while I was at work. When I got home my two packages were here waiting for me. I was so excited to open each and every gift and I LOVED everything. All the beautiful handmade ornaments enought to fill my very own Halloween tree! Then there was the awesome nbc wreath that I will be hanging on my front door. I did a happy dance when I saw the santa hat bc I was just thinking about putting one on my haunted bust. Then there was a gorgeous queen of hearts ornament and coffee cup. Another great halloween cup, a warm halloween blanket, a creepy awesome clown skelly, some tea lights for my pvc candles, and lastly I recieved the most beautifully decorated sugar skull. I was super spoiled by my lovely reaper Brandy. I can't thank you enough for all the hard work you put into my gifts you are an amazing crafter. Thank you so much for all your wonderful gifts!!


----------



## Melissasmutiny (Aug 29, 2014)

Here is everything together. I love all the handmade beautiful ornaments!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the apron! !!

Melissa, fabulous first reaper for you! love all the ornaments! as well as the NBC. items! 

lots of packages in transit! !!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Melissasmutiny - I love your gifts, especially the queen of hearts things! The Santa hat is awesome too, I have a skeleton in my office who would love one of those.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Firstly, thank you everyone for your best wishes, I really do appreciate your kindness. 
We're not having much luck finding another house so far, but we're thinking of maybe moving into a smaller (and cheaper) house, maybe a duplex or an apartment, and really saving our money the next few years so we can put a down payment on a house. I'm sure everything will work out!



im the goddess said:


> Oh that stinks about the house. I hope you at least knew they were thinking of selling. Now to have to find a new place and move in two weeks over Christmas; I wish you luck.


That's the worst part about it, we had no idea they were selling the house. They came to do a walkthrough last month, which worried us a little because our lease is over at the end of this month and they had never done a walkthrough in the 3 years we've lived here. We asked them then if there was anything going on and they told us that they knew the carpets were old and wanted to see if they needed to replace them. The next we heard from them they were handing us the paper that says we need to leave.  I understand selling your house, but not being honest and evicting us in December of all months just makes me mad.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Phantasm said:


> Here's a pic of what I got in the mail today. I think this apron is so neat! The print looks familiar to me... I think I'm on to you reaper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Phantasm, you had such a detailed wish list list. I kept reading it again and again and kept thinking,,,Oh, I could do that, and that, and that, oh and that too. lol I had so much fun and I am dying to see your reaction to the last thing I sent. I think it is the absolute perfect gift for you. I hope you have a great Christmas my Merry Victim.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Brandy, you did a fantastic job on all your ornaments and reap. Very creative and each and every item is perfect for a NBC lover.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> Here's a pic of what I got in the mail today. I think this apron is so neat! The print looks familiar to me... I think I'm on to you reaper!


That's a fabulous apron. Ghouliet, you have some mad sewing skills.



Melissasmutiny said:


> Here is everything together. I love all the handmade beautiful ornaments!


Great reap. I love the sugar skull.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

It is getting fun around here! Ghouliet, your apron looks fantastic on Phantasm! Very, very nice!!
And the reap for Melissasmutiny is a good one too. I really like the DOTD items. The Santa hat is perfect for your bust.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome reaps


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Ghouliet said:


> Yeah, you are onto me. The material I used I knew would give me away but I thought it was just too perfect as a Halloween party apron. So, even though you have guessed who I am, there are still two more small packages winging their way to you. It isn't over yet.





Ghouliet said:


> Phantasm, you had such a detailed wish list list. I kept reading it again and again and kept thinking,,,Oh, I could do that, and that, and that, oh and that too. lol I had so much fun and I am dying to see your reaction to the last thing I sent. I think it is the absolute perfect gift for you. I hope you have a great Christmas my Merry Victim.


I was suspicious before, but the apron definitely gave you away. But I will admit that I was second guessing myself when you said your victim hadn't posted pictures yet. 
Did you sew the apron? And where did you get the fabric? I've never seen anything like it! 
Anyways, I am so in love with everything so far and I'm looking forward to seeing what else is coming my way!

And seriously, thank you so much for putting so much thought and effort into gifts for me. After a not so great first secret reaper experience, it really means a lot to have such a wonderful reaper! Thank you, Ghouliet! <3


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Phantasm, The fabric is one made by Alexander Henry and the fabric line is called "The Ghastlies". I absolutely adore this fabric line. If you go back and re-read you will see I was talking about the last package I sent you. You have two more envelopes coming in the mail. I saved what I thought was the best gift for last, but I also just got it done in the nick of time to meet the deadline shipping date. All I will say is, I think you are going to plotz when you see your last gift.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

can't wait to see more pictures of the rest of the reaps,


love the apron, phantasm, glad you had a good reaper this time around, I have a table runner and a couple of pillow cases out of the same material, I just love it! Ghouliet is a very talented seamstress


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Melissasmutiny...I'm glad everything got to you ok and you love everything. I had fun making the things for you. Hope you have a wonderful Christmas!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

should be a great week full of photos


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Boy was I wowed today. I got a huge Merry Reaper package from Candy Creature, who not only nailed my likes, but also included something from everything on my list. I hope my photos do these gifts justice. Each and every one was individually gift wrapped, or came in its own special box or tin. So much love and care. And I know some of these gifts were not easy to pack for shipping. I asked for shells, for gosh sakes. But she did it! Everything made it across the country. 

So first, she found things to fit our Coastal Christmas theme here where we live. There is a lovely Christmas tree made entirely of little white shells. Two garlands, one made of shells and the other with driftwood. A shell-framed mirror that hangs on the wall, and two bags full of shells that I can use for Christmas, and then again for the Freaky Tiki theme we have planned for 2015. 









I also asked for tropical foliage that I plan to use on various freaky tiki projects. This is perfect.









She also found some nice lodge-style Christmas décor that I also love. We spend some of our holiday time in the mountains, where I decorate with this theme. These kitchen and dining items fit in perfectly, as does the plaid throw blanket and cute little greeting card holder garland. 









And on top of everything else, she sent a Santa for my little collection, and a special box to keep him in. And a Dracula book for our Vampire Lounge. Thank you also for the cute card. 









Here is a photo of the card holder garland. So cute!









I thank you for all your thoughtfulness and all the wonderful gifts you sent my way, Candy Creature. Everything is awesome!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Candy Creature, you nailed it. Awesome reap Paint it Black. Kitchen stuff always comes in handy and although I do not like a lot of figurines around I have to dust it is a very cute Santa with his tools in his apron.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Laura Skeleton was so sweet to think of my class although the thought of attempting any sort of craft project with them the week before break when they have basically lost their minds is scarier than anything I could see on Halloween!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Paint It Black said:


> Boy was I wowed today. I got a huge Merry Reaper package from Candy Creature, who not only nailed my likes, but also included something from everything on my list. I hope my photos do these gifts justice. Each and every one was individually gift wrapped, or came in its own special box or tin. So much love and care. And I know some of these gifts were not easy to pack for shipping. I asked for shells, for gosh sakes. But she did it! Everything made it across the country.
> 
> So first, she found things to fit our Coastal Christmas theme here where we live. There is a lovely Christmas tree made entirely of little white shells. Two garlands, one made of shells and the other with driftwood. A shell-framed mirror that hangs on the wall, and two bags full of shells that I can use for Christmas, and then again for the Freaky Tiki theme we have planned for 2015.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked everything. I can't believe that it made it to you so fast. I mailed it on Saturday at 2:30 and it had to go clear across the county. Heck, I just remember to give my tracking number to Bethene today. (Although I at least did email her on Saturday to say that it had been sent.) As far as the shell mirror goes. I did see that it had a loop on the back so that it could be used as a mirror, but I originally thought that it would be great on a coffee table with a candle on top of it.

I was very disappointed not to find anything much for freaky tiki. Around the time of the Main Reaper I had seen some half price scene setters, but nothing was left. I was going to at least try making some vines like I saw on your Pinterest page, but couldn't find the brown paper tape. My WalMart only had the brown shiny tape. 

The Santa was the first thing that I bought you, since it sounded like you had a collection, and I thought a Santa in his toy making apron might be different from Santas that you had. After I stalked you a bit, I realized that I would have preferred to get you a more old-timey looking Santa that would have fit in with the Santa paintings that you did. 

I'm glad you explained about the lodge style items going in your mountain home. I couldn't decide if maybe you used them in alternate years, or if you used them in the bedroom and kitchen since I knew they wouldn't be in your living room this year.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I love seeing all the effort and creativity that goes into these gifts. I think that cute apron would actually inspire me to cook. Ok. Who am I kidding? But I would have a fabulous time twirling in the kitchen while wearing it!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi All...just a teaser here, the little scream, scream princess got reaped today and its awesome...shes taking an exam and soon as shes home tonite will post pics....i LOVE LOVE the 3d pic...ya'll will see it soon...just letting you know she'll be home later on.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Snickers said:


> Just finished boxing up my victims gifts!
> View attachment 232509
> 
> 
> ...


That Elf approved bag is cute.LOL


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I got my last two packages today from my Reaper, Ghouliet!
Oh my goodness, Ghouliet! I LOVE the pillowcases! They are SO perfect! You are outstanding!!! The card made me laugh and the hand towel is adorable and so soft! THANK YOU!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

Got reaped today--thank you so much for the great gifts, Lady Sherry 

Cute and fun Christmas trinkets!








Cool and creepy Halloween treats!








Thanks again and Merry Christmas!


----------



## screamprincess (Nov 9, 2014)

I got reaped!!
So I have to say THANK YOU SO MUCH Pyrosaxplayer because everything you sent was SO perfect!
First off the card and the poem you wrote was super adorable!!
It's pretty funny I actually collect a lot of Nightmare Before Christmas toys and you sent me one that's been on my wish list for along time ah! 
Likewise, i don't how you knew I was a huge fan of Marilyn Monroe but I love that 3-D style picture with her Elvis and the other classic actor whom I'm not to familiar with honestly. But me and parents are freaking out over it and just love it so much!

The little text blocks are adorable and I plan on putting up with in my halloween shelf  
I think the socks and the little stocking with the T are just super cute and I really appreciate the big bag of moss~! 

Everything was absolutely wonderful you did an amazing job ahh!!~~ :3 

Thank you again!!!
xoxo
<3


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wonderful reaps all !!


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

I got reaped today too, by Amyml...I loved EVERYTHING so much. It was all perfect. I got things to help decorate for our bloody Asylum party next year. I got a couple cute skeletons, a red casket with a finger inside, a Halloween sign and tin, chocolate and a hard to find cherry pot holder. I also got some Christmas ornaments and bows (you must have read my mind with the bows, thinking about doing a small red and black tree for my room). I will say i'm totally in love with the doxie ornament she sewed for me even though she don's sew. It was perfect ...oh and Lil Bit approved! Here are the pic:





























































Here is everything all together!








Thank you so much for everything Amylm!!! Hope you have a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Everyone has been getting great reaps! Someone down south will be getting a package very shortly


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Terrific Reaps everyone. I received my own terrific reap today from Paint it Black. Thank you so much. You put so much thought and kindness in the reap. You hit so many things on my likes list, and I love them all.

Here's the box with a great reaper cling. I put the cling on a picture hanging on the wall. We'll see if anyone notices.























First, great Halloween Pillows








Christmas Clings








A beautiful set for Italian frames with vintage pictures








A fabulous glamour puss! I love her. Her cape has silver lining








Paint it Black included the kitty boys and sent Miles and Tigre their own Christmas stockings.








Sparkly Glitter Crows and Garden Stakes















More in next post


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't know why the website has started posting two sets of photos. But anyway, we continue.

Paint also included several packs of adorable cat and dog gift tags. They are so cute.




































A wonderfully soft and warm knit scarf. I'll get lots of use from this, and I love the color.









a set of six lenticulars








Something from Paint it Black's local area,
an Encinitas keychain. Now, I can think of putting my feet in the sand at the beach more often.








Last, but certainly not least, slipper socks, which I am currently wearing.









Thank you so much Paint it Black. It's just like Christmas morning. I love everything.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow! It's like Christmas morning here on the forum today, lol. So many awesome reaps received!!! Great job, reapers!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Phantasm said:


> I got my last two packages today from my Reaper, Ghouliet!
> Oh my goodness, Ghouliet! I LOVE the pillowcases! They are SO perfect! You are outstanding!!! The card made me laugh and the hand towel is adorable and so soft! THANK YOU!


When I saw you liked Hocus Pocus and mentioned pillowcases on your list I went out on the Internet looking for quotes. When I found this one, I thought it would be perfect especially for pillowcases. Winifred said the lines in the movie about a beautiful morning, but I thought on pillowcases it sounded like you just do not want to get out of bed.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Phantasm said:


> I got my last two packages today from my Reaper, Ghouliet!
> Oh my goodness, Ghouliet! I LOVE the pillowcases! They are SO perfect! You are outstanding!!! The card made me laugh and the hand towel is adorable and so soft! THANK YOU!


When I saw you liked Hocus Pocus and pillowcases on your list I went out on the Internet looking for quotes. When I found this one, I thought it would be perfect ,especially for pillowcases. Winifred said the lines in the movie about a beautiful morning, but I thought on pillowcases it sounded like you just do not want to get out of bed. I thought you would LOVE them and I could not wait until they got delivered to you. I am so glad I was not wrong.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, it looks like there were some great reaps today. I don't know if I'm more in the mood for Christmas, or missing Halloween more. I'm again amazed at the talent here on the forum. And I love seeing the holiday ideas from the different areas of the country. I've always been fond of a white Christmas, but Christmas at the beach shore is looking pretty good right now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reaps everyone


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> Boy was I wowed today. I got a huge Merry Reaper package from Candy Creature, who not only nailed my likes, but also included something from everything on my list. I hope my photos do these gifts justice. Each and every one was individually gift wrapped, or came in its own special box or tin. So much love and care. And I know some of these gifts were not easy to pack for shipping. I asked for shells, for gosh sakes. But she did it! Everything made it across the country.
> 
> So first, she found things to fit our Coastal Christmas theme here where we live. There is a lovely Christmas tree made entirely of little white shells. Two garlands, one made of shells and the other with driftwood. A shell-framed mirror that hangs on the wall, and two bags full of shells that I can use for Christmas, and then again for the Freaky Tiki theme we have planned for 2015.
> 
> ...


Really nice shell items. Also the book is cool.



kloey74 said:


> Laura Skeleton was so sweet to think of my class although the thought of attempting any sort of craft project with them the week before break when they have basically lost their minds is scarier than anything I could see on Halloween!


 Hop those kids up on sugar while they're making crafts. What could possibly go wrong? 



Phantasm said:


> I got my last two packages today from my Reaper, Ghouliet!
> Oh my goodness, Ghouliet! I LOVE the pillowcases! They are SO perfect! You are outstanding!!! The card made me laugh and the hand towel is adorable and so soft! THANK YOU!


 Love the pillow cases, and the towel is really pretty.



AbsyntheMinded said:


> Got reaped today--thank you so much for the great gifts, Lady Sherry
> 
> Cute and fun Christmas trinkets!
> 
> ...


 I love the spell books. Great job! I think we use to have a candle like that too.



screamprincess said:


> I got reaped!!
> So I have to say THANK YOU SO MUCH Pyrosaxplayer because everything you sent was SO perfect!
> First off the card and the poem you wrote was super adorable!!
> It's pretty funny I actually collect a lot of Nightmare Before Christmas toys and you sent me one that's been on my wish list for along time ah!
> ...


 You received some cool things.



CherryBrandy79 said:


> I got reaped today too, by Amyml...I loved EVERYTHING so much. It was all perfect. I got things to help decorate for our bloody Asylum party next year. I got a couple cute skeletons, a red casket with a finger inside, a Halloween sign and tin, chocolate and a hard to find cherry pot holder. I also got some Christmas ornaments and bows (you must have read my mind with the bows, thinking about doing a small red and black tree for my room). I will say i'm totally in love with the doxie ornament she sewed for me even though she don's sew. It was perfect ...oh and Lil Bit approved! Here are the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Love your dog ornaments. The bloody tools are cool too.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Looking at everyone's reaps this year I have to say the reaping is amazing. Makes me wish I had added more things to my wish list. I think I will have to steal ideas and make a permanent list on my computer that I can go back to when I sign up for another Merry Reaper. This has been so much fun. I even got some great crafting ideas I can use as Christmas gifts. Merry Reapers you have all done an amazing job.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

screamprincess said:


> I got reaped!!
> So I have to say THANK YOU SO MUCH Pyrosaxplayer because everything you sent was SO perfect!
> First off the card and the poem you wrote was super adorable!!
> It's pretty funny I actually collect a lot of Nightmare Before Christmas toys and you sent me one that's been on my wish list for along time ah!
> ...


OMG!! I am so glad you liked it! lol My other half and I aren't very crafty, we tried but I guess practice makes perfect. So I went with bought things instead (Believe me, this is way better off! haha) 

I had a feeling that you would have like Marilyn Monroe, Call it a Haunters instinct. lol  

Again, I am glad you loved everything. My lady is happy that you did too. She sends a "You're Welcome and a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year" to your family!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Great amazing Merry Reaps so far!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

ive missed so much in a few days, we have had the stomach virus at our house. Im getting caught up on all of these fantastic reaps, you all are doing fantastic!!! Ive got to say Ghouiet the pillow cases are my most fav of the Reaping so far. So cute. 

Dearest Merry Victim I did not mail your package as planned :/ don't be sad I have a great reason. I disinfected to make sure I wasn't sending you a box of stomach virus because that would be an unwelcome gift for sure. So no worries, ive got you covered, im a military medic remember  Your box will be mailed in the morning coodie free, haha.... I cant wait for you to get it!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

As an old timer, I have to jump in here. The bartender is James Dean, and the guy reading the paper is Humphrey Bogart, or Bogie, as he was called. I love the picture and am a big fan of Bogie. It was a great reap you received. 



screamprincess said:


> Likewise, i don't how you knew I was a huge fan of Marilyn Monroe but I love that 3-D style picture with her Elvis and the other classic actor whom I'm not to familiar with honestly. But me and parents are freaking out over it and just love it so much!
> 
> 
> View attachment 232601
> View attachment 232602


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

yes i told her bogie, james dean, elvis and marilynn, she knew all but bogie.......the three d is so neat, i dont know where you found that pic but its awesome pyrosaxplayer. you did great!


scareme said:


> As an old timer, I have to jump in here. The bartender is James Dean, and the guy reading the paper is Humphrey Bogart, or Bogie, as he was called. I love the picture and am a big fan of Bogie. It was a great reap you received.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

SO mine are on their way, by the number of trucks up and down my neighborhood street the past two days, dont ups, fedex and the postal coordinate their deliveries at all, ive seen the mail truck five times today....i hope they get there sooner than said.......i did have to send one ground, im sorry the three day was 120 and my jaw hit the counter...its going cross country......theres a hint. theres one particular something something i made, and i am just DYING to hear what its victim thinks of it.....


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

lol, glad you are feeling better, good thing about viruses, they dont live long on surfaces....



booswife02 said:


> ive missed so much in a few days, we have had the stomach virus at our house. Im getting caught up on all of these fantastic reaps, you all are doing fantastic!!! Ive got to say Ghouiet the pillow cases are my most fav of the Reaping so far. So cute.
> 
> Dearest Merry Victim I did not mail your package as planned :/ don't be sad I have a great reason. I disinfected to make sure I wasn't sending you a box of stomach virus because that would be an unwelcome gift for sure. So no worries, ive got you covered, im a military medic remember  Your box will be mailed in the morning coodie free, haha.... I cant wait for you to get it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am loving what everyone is getting and makes me even more excited to get mine


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> i am loving what everyone is getting and makes me even more excited to get mine



Ditto on that Saki.Girl. The reaps have been really good and now that my Merry Victim has her things, I am starting to remember I am supposed to get a box too. lol


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I keep stalking this thread to see what everyone has been getting. LOL


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> ive missed so much in a few days, we have had the stomach virus at our house. Im getting caught up on all of these fantastic reaps, you all are doing fantastic!!! Ive got to say Ghouiet the pillow cases are my most fav of the Reaping so far. So cute.
> 
> Dearest Merry Victim I did not mail your package as planned :/ don't be sad I have a great reason. I disinfected to make sure I wasn't sending you a box of stomach virus because that would be an unwelcome gift for sure. So no worries, ive got you covered, im a military medic remember  Your box will be mailed in the morning coodie free, haha.... I cant wait for you to get it!


 If you have me, don't worry, I haven't been even thinking about the fact I would be getting a box I was so involved getting the last of my Victim's things sent out at the last minute.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to seeing more pics


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been Merry Reaped!!! I'm at school picking up my kids but here's a preview!!!


















isn't this gorgeous!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I was reaped!!!!!! I got this HUGE box this morning!!! Everything was wrapped sooooo nicely! And my family and I absolutley LOVE everything!!! Thank you soo sooo much JustWhisper!!!!!

I opened the package...







Super cute antlers that the little one LOVES! She loves the candy canes and blue snowflake ornaments too btw!!!







An awesome book with ideas for Christmas Trees







Beautiful Hand Painted Ornaments, two snowmen, one snowflake one, and one beach one not pictured













Some really really cool props for our Elf on the shelf! Beach scene, camping scene, kissing booth, sled, and skis!













She also made this top secret binder FILLED with elf on the shelf ideas!! Thank you for that!! That will sure come in handy!!!













She hand made a fabulous Bumbles pillow!!! It is so so cute! I love it!







And this AWESOME wreath!! I could not believe it when I opened it!! I have been wanting one like this for years! Its already hung up and might even stay up year round haha







She made this beautiful snowman! I love him so so very much!







She also made these lovely bead and ribbon ornaments! They are already hanging up on the tree!







Who could not love hershey kisses!!! We already ate a few  And will leave some for the Elf on the Shelf kissing booth 







A very nice tin box filled with stuff for our Christmas cookies we make each year!







A great variety of sprinkles and candy pearls for the cookies!!!














JustWhisper, I truly can not thank you enough. Everything you sent is loved!!! You did a fantastic job, I know a lot of hard work was put into all of this!!! My family and I wish you and yours a wonderful Christmas!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, adorable stuff, HwtM! Nice work, Just Whisper!
I love the wreath, too, BoosWife! I'm looking forward to seeing the rest, though now I have to run-- late lunch with family to celebrate DD's excellent grades, and then a movie with family and friends


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I've been Merry Reaped!!! I'm at school picking up my kids but here's a preview!!!
> View attachment 232673
> View attachment 232675
> View attachment 232677
> isn't this gorgeous!!!


Omgoodness!!! LOVE this! I mean, I REALLY love this, lol. I need one!!! I love it in the blue, because blue is my fave color, but having the berries and ornaments in red would be awesome, too, with my decor. I'm quite jealous! I wonder if it was made or bought....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Terrific reap, hostesswiththemostess!! So much fun stuff! The Bumble pillow makes me smile...does it bounce??


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Everyone's reaps have been so awesome...love seeing what everyone is getting!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Back to stalking the thread tonight. LOL


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, great Reaps. Everything was so well done.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome reaps every one! lots of them on the way too,so more to see soon !!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The elf on the shelf accessories and idea book are so clever, JW. I also love the man-eating wreath! Just everything in that reap, really. Great job!

The blue wreath with the white owl is stunning. 

Great stuff still going on in here!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

hostesswiththemostess, I am glad you enjoyed your box of goodies. it looks as though poor mr snowman's nose got smooshed. I hope it can be straightened and stay that way. LOL. 

booswife....I love that blue wreath. Man is it gorgeous!!! I can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I have not been reaped yet but i did get a treat in the mail yesterday from my Victim ex-pired
thank you so much for the card too cool


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, more great reaps. Just Whisper, those crafts you made are wonderful, and I love the snowman. Hostesswiththemostess in one lucky lady.

Booswife, I love the wreath.

Great job everyone.

A box or three is awaiting my victim.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Super Reaps!! The wreath with the blue ornaments & owl would go very well with my traditional tree. 

Great Job Reapers!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh! That box or three was waiting by my garage door when we got home!! I'm the Goddess-- You are indeed; Reaper Goddess! Thank you so much! I'm absolutely astounded and overwhelmed! Nice that my husband and daughter got to enjoy my opening things (because if they weren't here, I doubt I'd have been able to make myself wait). Now I'll get some pictures quickly, before DH hits the goodies  Thank you, thank you, thank you! Pictures soon!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

First of all, I'll share the beautiful packaging --lovely wrapping and bows and boxes...The beautiful poinsettia-adorned package in the middle is actually a box, designed to look like a gift bag. I should have had the good sense to slip the card out to show off the box on the lower left (I might have been just a little bit anxious to get to opening!)








There was a box with some great natural materials. More thanks to im the goddess for orchestrating, and to Bethany for helping! I got some great pine and magnolia cones. They are very cool! I'll tuck a few small solid-color ornaments in the bowl with them for Christmas decor, and I intend to hang some of the Magnolia cones on my swamp trees for next Halloween-- they have an exotic look that will definitely work.
On the left is a big bag of Spanish Moss. I was wisely advised not to take it out of the bag indoors, so I just opened it a little for the picture. I'm going to have so much fun with that! It will really help set up a swamp atmosphere. It's really packed in there and I know it will go a long way.







Aaaand... 
Loads more goodies for my upcoming swamp area. I'm already excited about getting it set up. I got _lots_ of viney greenery, Mardi Gras beads and snakes galore! I love it all! 
We have a kitty that has a fascination with snakes. She's trying to claim one of the smallest green ones. We'll see... 
Perfect!







Continuing in another entry, in case there's a per-post data limit.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

And-- The fantastic skull lace wrap. It was in the background of the previous picture, too, but I guess I'm posting in a different order than I photographed.
The lace is beautiful-- rather subtle until you look closely. I love it!
And-- the Crystal Head bottle...the genuine Dan Aykroyd and John Alexander bottle-- very cool, and something I did not have (same with the rest, of course). I'll have to decide whether to put in in the swamp shack or in the kitchen by the bar. It will be perfect either way.
And-- Prayer candles! I love them! They're the patron saints of serial killers, grave diggers, swordsmiths, and protection from pirate attacks. They're so fun-- It will take some restraint not to burn them up ahead of Halloween, but I'll force myself to save them.








Finally, the Christmas things:
A gorgeous throw that's amazingly soft and luxurious. DD and I both love it! Our couch (opposite the tv) backs on a big bay window, and it's nice to have something cuddly-warm to wrap up in and watch a movie with a cup of hot chocolate and some popcorn. The colors and design will be great for Christmas, but it's not so definitively Christmasy that it wouldn't look great out for the rest of the winter. I know we'll get a lot of use out of it (and it's big enough that we can share  )

The socks are cute as can be, festive and a perfect fit. Just an odd coincidence-- I had a dream last night that I was looking all over for a pair of Argyle socks and was upset that I couldn't find any. Funny! 

Tucked in the band of the throw, there's a beautiful silver-coated aspen leaf from the Rocky Mountain Leaf Company (im the goddess included a fact sheet for me.) It's lovely and is now on our Christmas tree.

To the right is a lantern with a snowman pattern in the frosted glass on each side. It's adorable! I love snowmen, and candles, and I love-love-love the lantern! I'll put it in the window so it can be seen from both inside and out! 

There is a box of goodies made by im the goddess' husband. Mmm!! He deserves high marks! DH had a dove turtle and a decadent caramel mocha ganache in a sugar cooke tart (yeah!) and definitely gave his seal of approval. Since we had dinner out tonight, I only had half a piece of fudge...then came back for the other half about 10 min later.  Delicious! DD (still full from dinner) reserved one of the choc. chip sugar cookies for tomorrow morning. 








Thank you so much I'm the goddess!! You're so generous and did a perfect job of finding things I'm thrilled to have. It was so much fun opening your beautifully-presented gifts. You made my day a million times over, and I know I'm going to get a lot of enjoyment out of the things you sent, now and in the future!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oojen put tea lights in the top of the candles that way you can use them but not burn them down. 

fantastic reap you got there too  love the skull wrap very cool


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wonderful reap,the throw looks so cozy! what a great start to your swamp theme next year! imthegoddess always rocks the reaper!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm glad you like everything. I want you to know I really hate snakes and had to go to three different stores to find those guys. Dollar Tree always has them except when I needed them. I was like a kid in a candy store when I found them at a Dollar Tree I decided to stop by one night after work. I saw them and grabbed hand fulls. Even though they are fake, I had a moment of squeamishness picking them up. It only lasted a moment, and the delight of finding them returned. At the counter the cashier remarked how some little boy was going to be delighted. I said something like, not even, and happily explained what I was doing with them and what you would be doing with them. She and the people in line thought the reaper was great. The cashier left a little snake tail handing out of the bag.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

oojen, You'll need to make sure that you lay the moss out to dry. Otherwise it will mold and be of no use. 
I have not used any of the "real" stuff. Perhaps a search online will give some info. on what to do.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got the most beautiful gifts from wonderland-brownies. She actually made my snowflake ballerinas!! That must have taken so much time! My daughter will scream when she sees these hanging from the ceiling. I'll take a pic of them up for you guys when I get them hung  I adore them! 
I got cool red LED candles that will be perfect for my Christmas display and my vampire display  double duty gift
A gorgeous nutcracker salt and pepper shaker, I've never seen one like this, we will treasure it. 
Awesome vampire potion bottles, ashes of a vampire and vampire blood. Will look great with my vervain bottle from Bethene


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got a vampire killing field guide! Isn't it awesome! Can't wait to put it with my vampire killer kit from Bethene and Saki, it's going to look fantastic!!!!
A raven feather....I've been wanting one forever!
A bat in a cage but not a regular bat, a hand made bat! It's so cool. I wish you could see the details, the body is stocking/hose material and the other parts are felt. It is so stinking cute! I love it. It's all hand stitched. Must have taken forever


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is everything together minus the wreath I hung it on the door immediately haha...
I have this exact wreath on my Pinterest page. Have wanted it since last year. I was so excited!! Funny thing is my door is never empty. I'm a holiday wreath girl. I have one for everything. My husband just commented that the door looked empty and plain, he isn't use to that so an hour later I opened my package! Perfect timing wonderland-brownies!!! Thank you so much for your hard work and all of the thought you put into my things!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone know why my pics are posting sideways. I posted from my iPhone and iPad. They both show up sideways. Is there a setting I need to change or something? I've posted hundreds of pictures on the forum and never had this problem before. My iPhone and iPad are new. I see the pictures right side up when loading them


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Anyone know why my pics are posting sideways. I posted from my iPhone and iPad. They both show up sideways. Is there a setting I need to change or something? I've posted hundreds of pictures on the forum and never had this problem before. My iPhone and iPad are new. I see the pictures right side up when loading them


I am finding with my new galaxy 4 mini that I have to turn my phone sidewise to make the pics come out up and down never had to do that before.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great stuff, booswife, and well done, wonderland-brownies! The snowflake ballerinas are lovely! I've never seen anything like them. The book, the bat...All the stuff is great! 
Saki-- Good idea about the tea lights!
I'm the goddess-- That's hilarious! You had me literally laughing out loud at the image of you diving onto the snakes and grabbing handfulls. (And I appreciate the effort all the more since you had to get past a creeped-out aversion to them.) 
Bethany- Thanks for the tip! We have very low humidity in the house right now (the furnace humidifier can't keep up) so I'll spread the moss out in a citrus box (with holes in the side) and it should keep well.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

booswife02 said:


> Anyone know why my pics are posting sideways. I posted from my iPhone and iPad. They both show up sideways. Is there a setting I need to change or something? I've posted hundreds of pictures on the forum and never had this problem before. My iPhone and iPad are new. I see the pictures right side up when loading them


Long story short? 

It's a windows thing. They traditionally didn't read the EXIF data on photos (tells the computer which orientation is correct). EXIF has become the standard the last couple years, but some windows programs haven't caught up. Whether there is a plugin to fix the forum's upload to read EXIF, I don't know, I'll ask Larry.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

I just came in to say how wonderfull everything looks!! Again! I cant believe the talent of this place. Im utterly jealoux, as I couldnt participate this year, but I will be back next year, that is a promise!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Continuing on the note that Unorthodox said,

You can work around this issue by uploading them to a photo hosting site. Like Facebook, Photobucket etc...

Rotate the picture on their site and then add the image via Photo URL. This will be the best interim workaround until the solution has been fixed.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I received my package yesterday.. WOOT!!! But, I have not opened it because I didn't get mine sent until today due to a family emergency. I'm so very sorry dear victim  I hope I'll have a little time for myself today so I can enjoy opening my gifts! I will pictures of them within the next couple of days too. Thank you!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

uhmm... so ya'll or going to laugh at this but, that package I mentioned that I got yesterday? It was my prescription dog food for my pug. LMAO! Sooo, I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

You're so funny ALKOOST. That sounds like something I'd do. 

Again, everyone has gotten some great gifts. I love this forum. Where else can you share with people how excited you are to have received snakes, skulls, bloody instruments or Spanish moss as a Christmas gift, and people are happy for you? People who understand each others love of the macabre.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I would like to send a special "thank you" to my Reaper. I received a box full of goodies on yesterday, including Witches Brew candles, which I love!!! I also received the cutest *wodden* advent calendar, which I'm grateful for because we never had one before. The advent calendar also has little ornaments in each door that go on the little tree that was also included. I also received a table runner, snowman napkins a vintage style halloween garland, a wreath, candy! So many wonderful things! I haven't had a chance to post a pic because I've been away on vacation and now I'm running around like crazy trying to prepare for the holiday! Thanks again to my special person! Happy Holidays!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

hahaha oh i know that feeling...i put a STUFFED snake on my husbands shoulder, alittle garden variety at micheals and he went PALE... lol i have a box of rubber snakes and feel the same way...my husband can make new doorways if you want him too, throw a snake on him....

awesome awesome reap!!!



im the goddess said:


> I'm glad you like everything. I want you to know I really hate snakes and had to go to three different stores to find those guys. Dollar Tree always has them except when I needed them. I was like a kid in a candy store when I found them at a Dollar Tree I decided to stop by one night after work. I saw them and grabbed hand fulls. Even though they are fake, I had a moment of squeamishness picking them up. It only lasted a moment, and the delight of finding them returned. At the counter the cashier remarked how some little boy was going to be delighted. I said something like, not even, and happily explained what I was doing with them and what you would be doing with them. She and the people in line thought the reaper was great. The cashier left a little snake tail handing out of the bag.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ta ta dum dum....one of our victims will be reaped tomorrow....and im so sorry the next one on monday, we are so far from each other, its coming!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pyrosaxplayer said:


> Continuing on the note that Unorthodox said,
> 
> You can work around this issue by uploading them to a photo hosting site. Like Facebook, Photobucket etc...
> 
> Rotate the picture on their site and then add the image via Photo URL. This will be the best interim workaround until the solution has been fixed.


You can also do what I do: I email my pics to myself from my phone, then, from my email, just save them to my computer. I fix them up on the computer (rotate, edit, crop, ect) then just upload them into my posts here on the forum. Very, very easy. Having them on my computer first also allows me to resize all my pics to a nice, tidy size for the forum, and allows me to post more pics per post because they are smaller in size! 
(You can also skip the email thing and just send the pics straight to your computer with a usb cable...I'm always just too lazy to go get the cable out, lol, so I email it to myself.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving all your reaps, everyone...the Halloween ones and the Christmas ones!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

The red Hallows really spoiled us! 







































































Thank you Thank you Thank You. We ate our Santa's already! One brought my sugar up last night (Santa tastes better than glucose tabs), and we each took one to school as a treat in our lunch. That artificial snow is a nice touch since your right we don't get any around here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great reap


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm so glad you liked everything! It looks like the bat cage lost A LOT of moss at the bottom, I'm so sorry, that was one of the things I was rushing to get done at the last minute, I don't think I waited long enough for the glue to dry, sorry about that. I loved making everything for you, and I'm happy to see the fragile items made it in one piece, I was really worried about the ornaments on the wreath!



booswife02 said:


> Here is everything together minus the wreath I hung it on the door immediately haha...
> I have this exact wreath on my Pinterest page. Have wanted it since last year. I was so excited!! Funny thing is my door is never empty. I'm a holiday wreath girl. I have one for everything. My husband just commented that the door looked empty and plain, he isn't use to that so an hour later I opened my package! Perfect timing wonderland-brownies!!! Thank you so much for your hard work and all of the thought you put into my things!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Here is everything together minus the wreath I hung it on the door immediately haha...
> I have this exact wreath on my Pinterest page. Have wanted it since last year. I was so excited!! Funny thing is my door is never empty. I'm a holiday wreath girl. I have one for everything. My husband just commented that the door looked empty and plain, he isn't use to that so an hour later I opened my package! Perfect timing wonderland-brownies!!! Thank you so much for your hard work and all of the thought you put into my things!!


Wonderland Brownies, great reap. I love your little bat Booswife. The little ballerinas are really pretty. 



WitchyKitty said:


> You can also do what I do: I email my pics to myself from my phone, then, from my email, just save them to my computer. I fix them up on the computer (rotate, edit, crop, ect) then just upload them into my posts here on the forum. Very, very easy. Having them on my computer first also allows me to resize all my pics to a nice, tidy size for the forum, and allows me to post more pics per post because they are smaller in size!
> (You can also skip the email thing and just send the pics straight to your computer with a usb cable...I'm always just too lazy to go get the cable out, lol, so I email it to myself.)


That's what i do too. It works great.



pumpkinking30 said:


> The red Hallows really spoiled us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love both owls, but the one in the santa hat is adorable. I also love this berry wreath /wall hanging.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

There was a package on my front porch today! Ooojen, I love this!! All the detail and work you put into it, it's just perfect! I love the stitches and the earrings, the note on the bottom....everything!!! Thank you so very much! And there are still more things coming!? I can't wait!!!


















The tag says: Jivaro specimen, Maranon River, Peru. Collected October 1864 by E.G. Squier. CAUTION: DO NOT BREAK SEAL. I'm going to have to do a little research on everything, but I'm pretty sure Jivaro is the name of a head hunting tribe. Once again, Ooojen, thank you so much, it is beautiful!


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Ohhhh my, feel s like I've been gone forever, and what’s the first thing I see??? The cake plate ~AWESOME~ Great to see familiar names and new ones, great gifts everyone, can’t wait to see more.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm getting nervous. Seeing all the great reaps. Everyone has put a lot of work into their gifts. I should have done more research on my victim because I didn't realize they make the same craft as I made them. So victim, please do me a favor, before you open the package, if you wear glasses, take them off. I think my handy work will look better then. 

Oh, and the package was taken to the post office on Monday. I checked tracking just now, and the package is still in Oklahoma City. It says it will be delivered Monday. I don't see how when it takes 4 days just to get out of town.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am still around watching the awesome reaps! Thought I'd say Hi and brag..2 months smoke free now! Wonderful reaps everyone!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> I am still around watching the awesome reaps! Thought I'd say Hi and brag..2 months smoke free now! Wonderful reaps everyone!


Congratulations & GREAT JOB kelloween!! I've been smoke free for 22 years 4 months.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations, Kelloween! 
Sweet reap from Red Hallows to Pumpkinking! I love the lighted HH picture; the ghost and owls are cute, pretty platter...all great!


Wonderland_Brownies said:


> There was a package on my front porch today! Ooojen, I love this!! All the detail and work you put into it, it's just perfect! I love the stitches and the earrings, the note on the bottom....everything!!! Thank you so very much! And there are still more things coming!? I can't wait!!!
> The tag says: Jivaro specimen, Maranon River, Peru. Collected October 1864 by E.G. Squier. CAUTION: DO NOT BREAK SEAL. I'm going to have to do a little research on everything, but I'm pretty sure Jivaro is the name of a head hunting tribe. Once again, Ooojen, thank you so much, it is beautiful!


I'm so very glad you like the shrunken head, Wonderland_Brownies! It was fun making it for you. Yep, Jivaro is a group of 3 Head Hunting and Head Shrinking tribes (the only traditional head shrinkers). Being the type of person I am (a.r. -- lol!) I looked up the area where they operated, picked a random year when I knew exploration in South America was big, and then looked up the name of a real archeologist and ethnologist who was working in the area at the time.
Yep, it is the tip of the iceberg, and there is a lot more on the way-- sorry the rest is a bit late, but it should be there soon. There are two more boxes, with a few more crafted items. You had a great list, and as I said, I had fun with it!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> You can also do what I do: I email my pics to myself from my phone, then, from my email, just save them to my computer. I fix them up on the computer (rotate, edit, crop, ect) then just upload them into my posts here on the forum. Very, very easy. Having them on my computer first also allows me to resize all my pics to a nice, tidy size for the forum, and allows me to post more pics per post because they are smaller in size!
> (You can also skip the email thing and just send the pics straight to your computer with a usb cable...I'm always just too lazy to go get the cable out, lol, so I email it to myself.)


I also just dump mine on the computer , rotate them and post.

Yesterday I was reaped by pretty little nightmare. And I got the nicest box of goodies. I took pictures this evening but have not been able to post yet. My biggest apologies nightmare. I can't wait to show off what you sent me. But the past couple days have been frustrating starting with no electricity all morning. LOL. In the morning I will "dump and post". Haha. Thank you so much.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Omgoodness!!! LOVE this! I mean, I REALLY love this, lol. I need one!!! I love it in the blue, because blue is my fave color, but having the berries and ornaments in red would be awesome, too, with my decor. I'm quite jealous! I wonder if it was made or bought....


Witch kitty she handmade every single thing in my box except the nutcracker of course. I have one almost exactly like it posted on my Christmas outdoors Pinterest board. Take a look at it. She did a fantastic job!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh SWEET!! what a great odditity....how cool....this is going on my want list....lol....great job!!



Wonderland_Brownies said:


> There was a package on my front porch today! Ooojen, I love this!! All the detail and work you put into it, it's just perfect! I love the stitches and the earrings, the note on the bottom....everything!!! Thank you so very much! And there are still more things coming!? I can't wait!!!
> View attachment 232717
> View attachment 232718
> View attachment 232719
> The tag says: Jivaro specimen, Maranon River, Peru. Collected October 1864 by E.G. Squier. CAUTION: DO NOT BREAK SEAL. I'm going to have to do a little research on everything, but I'm pretty sure Jivaro is the name of a head hunting tribe. Once again, Ooojen, thank you so much, it is beautiful!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, there were so many wonderful reaps to catch up o I spent the day working on a set of Santa appliqued placemats and did not get to check the list till now. 

If I had received the box of snakes, I would have probably freaked and made a "new doorway" in my house. Those looked like those squishy one. Awesome.

I adore the Christmas wreath. 

Although I would have no place to put it in my graveyard the shrunken head really looked cool. Nice craftsmanship on that.

Three boxes of stuff, can I say Over achiever...Lol

All in all some Fantastic reaps.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Long story short?
> 
> It's a windows thing. They traditionally didn't read the EXIF data on photos (tells the computer which orientation is correct). EXIF has become the standard the last couple years, but some windows programs haven't caught up. Whether there is a plugin to fix the forum's upload to read EXIF, I don't know, I'll ask Larry.


Thanks so much UnOrthodOx, I'd appreciate That  you're always so helpful and thanks so much to everyone else for suggestions. I love pictures and love to post and brag on my beautiful gifts and my Reapers hard work so I gotta get this sorted out haha...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know my pics are still sideways I'm gonna fix it I promise. I just had to show you guys this vampire blood bottle. The box was on my porch for a bit and some of the contents started to freeze. The blood looks congealed. Cool hu... At first I thought it was on purpose and thought how'd she do that. Then it got warm and looked like dark red syrupy blood. I Thought it was really cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so much great stuff look forward to seeing who gets reaped today


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Booswife, with your bottle sitting sideways I hope the blood does not run out. LOL. Sill great pics even if they are sideways.

OKAY, as promised here are pictures of the wonderful treasures sent to me by PRETTY LITTLE NIGHTMARE. She stayed perfectly to my likes and found some great additions to my home decor.

My box included the following items:
A beautiful Father Christmas doll to add to my collection. 
A nutcracker, also for my collection. 
An adorable wooden Santa cutout candle holder with 2 candles. 
A beautiful and very unique looking wooden cutout of an old European looking Father Christmas. 
A precious drinking glass with a gorgeous reindeer on the side. 
Two boxes of bubblegum pink LED lights, which I asked for and did not expect as they are a little hard to find. 
A reindeer (can you tell I like reindeer?) windsock. 
An adorable reindeer wall decor made from a straw hat. , with broom straw for antlers. 
Four German made toy ornaments and a gorgeous glass owl ornament. 
A wonderfully amazing hand carved Father Christmas with such detail, riding on a deer. It is hard to pick but I think he may be my favorite.

Pretty Little Nightmare....thank you so much for the obviously immense amount of time you must have spent finding the perfect gifts for me. I hope I did not miss listing anything. If I did it was not because I did not like it. I probably already have it displayed somewhere. I am sorry these photos did not turn out as well as hoped.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great haul - so many cute things! When I was a very little kid we had a few ornaments in the style of the little wooden ones pictured up front. I like those...and everything else, too-- the owl ornament, the Santas, the reindeer. I love the painted glass!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't wait for today's reapings


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Arrgh! I just found a little orange pumpkin nose that was supposed to be affixed to something I sent out to my victim. I'll have to send it separately. Some assembly required...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

OK I'm gonna be first tonite...you ready??? Phantasm my wonderful reaper, sent me all these awesome gifts. i cant thank you enough...i just flipped out over the hat and the shrunken heads...OMG..i love everything....thank you so much, i cant tell you how much i appreciate all your hard work and how much i am just tickled to now own some of your talents!!!! xoxoxoxo







LOvE this awesome voodoo hat....and look at the details and the skull, i do think you made, its fantastic!!!












The TWINS!!! i went gaga over someones shrunken head last nite...im putting these in a cloche and doint the same thing...OMG LUV






More great tea light holders grave stone markers...adorable and look at this nice skull to go with them....love love love






for my NBC tree and garland of jack skull and the spinner design on the back, how cute is this...i love this so much...






and ZERO, my puppy, we love ZERO...hes going in the top of the tree flying down..
awesome






adorable gingerbread house container, four cute xmas candy ornaments tht will go right into my kitchen on a tree there and spider stickers and great orange finger nail polish in skull bottle
i JUST LOVE EVERYTHING...phantasm, i love love love everything...thank you so so much!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

oh and my Baby Love says Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

WOOOT! I found my package by the side door today! Thank you so much for all the wonderful gifts dear reaper! I can't believe all the beautiful things she put in there...it really brightened up my day! I will be posting pics as soon as I can get my new phone figured out.. and then I'll let you know who it was that sent all these wonderful gifts!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh Screamqueen2012, I love her coloring!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

screamqueen2012 said:


> oh and my Baby Love says Merry Christmas everyone!!!!
> View attachment 232745


Merry Christmas to you to Baby Love! I hope you get a big ole can of tuna!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Scream queen I love your zero  great reap!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great reap


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm so thrilled that you liked everything, Screamqueen! I had so much fun making everything for you! I laughed when I saw you post that a shrunken head was going on your wish list!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Baby Love is a cutie pie!
Wonderful reap! Your shrunken heads turned out great, Phantasm! (The year of the shrunken head?)
The hat, Zero, the ornaments, votive holders.... all fantastic stuff!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

What an awesome reap. I love zero. 

Your Baby Love is so beautiful. I agree her coloring is gorgeous.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing who gets reaped today


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Following the tracking on the 2nd box I sent my victim-- It spent 4 days in the same place, then last night it traveled about 100 miles...in the wrong direction.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i know, i love dose lips....and dat face on dose h-a-ds...lol....the shrunken heads are just awesome...phantasm, the hats so good....everythings so awesome thank you so much again!!

glad you all love one of my kitties, shes also got blue eyes



ooojen said:


> Baby Love is a cutie pie!
> Wonderful reap! Your shrunken heads turned out great, Phantasm! (The year of the shrunken head?)
> The hat, Zero, the ornaments, votive holders.... all fantastic stuff!


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

Not sure exactly what is going on, my precious victim... Your are FAAARRR north and west of me, but I am tracking the journey of your package, and it is heading south... Santa Reaper is wayyy off track.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> I'm so thrilled that you liked everything, Screamqueen! I had so much fun making everything for you! I laughed when I saw you post that a shrunken head was going on your wish list!


Put me on the list for a hat and head too. Those turned out great.



screamqueen2012 said:


> i know, i love dose lips....and dat face on dose h-a-ds...lol....the shrunken heads are just awesome...phantasm, the hats so good....everythings so awesome thank you so much again!!
> 
> glad you all love one of my kitties, shes also got blue eyes


 I'll take the kitty too.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Got reaped last night by Kloe74 and she did an awesome job! I got a beautiful silver wreath with a great retro snowman ornament on it, a jute yarn pumpkin, a mason jar with a little pine tree in it (which will go great with my other retro decor), a silver plant, an awesome snowman painting (a Kloey74 original ), a red infinity scarf which will come in handy later this week when we get snow, and a great corpsed pumpkin which I plan on using for a Sleepy Hollow-style scarecrow! Love everything! Thanks so much!!!  Here's some pics...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i know, we shipped out early tuesday and one of our victims is on a truck and no other info since then...im kinda nervous...its going stage coach cross country i think.. all the reaps are awesome.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I came home from work to find out I was reaped today! Thank you very much Dee14399 - I loved everything! Everything was wrapped adorably, especially the stuff in tins - & plenty of bubble wrap! Not a thing was broken...

There was beautiful Christmas towels and Hanukkah towels! Now I've got them both covered in the kitchen...

A dash of NBC in a pen and pad set.....

A cute little Santa tin with a nostalgic-looking Santa ornament inside...

Little Rudolph! 

A Santa ornament with a seashell look to him - perfect for the sunny weather here...

A gingerbread man nestled inside a cookie cutter - & he hangs inside! Such a cute ornament....
(random thought: so would that be like going back to the womb for a gingerbread guy? Or the place of conception/creation?)

ABC (Already Been Chewed) cookie cutters - I so LOLed when I saw these! There was Hanukkah cookie cutters too.....

This gorgeous glass ornament - a red and purple candy cane - made by a local artist.....I'm still staring at it - it's just so cool...people's talents never cease to amaze me.....

A so-cute snowman tin (one of the ornaments was tucked inside - sorry, I don't remember which one!)

And the piece-de-resistance - a gingerbread house cookie jar! Oh, it's just too cute for words, & I have the perfect spot for it picked out already next to a Santa cookie jar from my godkids - everyone can see it, but my furry children can't get to it (or for that matter, most people except my 6'5" tall hubby!)

I love it all! Thank you so much Dee14399!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

here's some more of the photos that wouldn't fit in the first post...


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

& here's the cat shots - it's always the biggest cat & the smallest cat that go for the boxes first! lol

The little guy, Morris, was the first to investigate - especially when he heard the noise of bubble wrap & paper....

Punkin came along later & threw him out of the box....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Loving all the goodies! !
The silver wreath is beautiful! ,love the scarf too 

The cookie jar is awesome, I like that she found Hanukkah cookie cutters ! And the kitties are adorable! !!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

kmeyer, great reap, im now inspired to make cookies yummie!!, love morris and punkin, doing the prairie dog stand... mine all do that too love red kitties!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh lots more goodies nice gift everyone.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Kmeyer, Im so glad nothing was broke and that you liked everything. Your cats are beautiful! Merry christmas.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice reaps everybody! lol makes me anxious for my reap! But I am sure it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pyrosaxplayer said:


> Nice reaps everybody! lol makes me anxious for my reap! But I am sure it'll be worth the wait.


I am with you can't wait t see what goodies my reaper has coming my way.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*Merry Reaping Pictures*

Thank you so much to my Merry Reaper, jules17! Apologies for not posting pictures sooner—if you only knew what we went through this week, then surely you would understand my _impromptitude_.
Now, enough apologies…_*on to the Reap!*_










My reaper looked at my list and got me just the right things. I can always use another skull. The clown mask and red afro wig will surely be worked into a clown prop for our upcoming (this year, next year) circus theme. Candles that are called “summer boardwalk” that smell like popcorn and good times. Red and white table cloths and a red and white table cloth that can be used for tent interiors, festooning, and the like to give a carnival ambiance. Pennant flags to help set the mood and popcorn boxes to fill with severed fingers, or popcorn, I guess. That's Gottfried Leibniz hamming it up for the camera on the left there. Just can't let there be pictures without HIM in them.










The Envelope, with a red glittery crow on it.










The card with a circus tent on it...creepy.










Red and white pennants to help set the circus mood.










Can never go wrong with a good quality plastic skull.










Red 'fro wig that will go great on a clown prop, or maybe on me. Excellent choice.










Clown babydoll mask. We have the same mask, but painted like a babydoll. It's just creepy.










These tablecloths will be great to help give a room or tent that carnival feel.










These candles smell like popcorn--like the midway.










These boxes are great for popcorn, or severed fingers. Mu-hahahaha-hahahaha!

Thank you again to my reaper. These are all things that will be used when we do the circus/carn-evil theme either next year or the year after.

 Merry Christmas, everyone! 

--TheEighthPlague


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is my great merry reap from MB24 thanks so very much! Sooo spoiled I can not believe it. You went over the top and over spent! Love the home made jailbird with the Santa hat. The air blown is just awesome too. Words can't describe how greatful I am for all these gifts! Merry Christmas to you my friend! 

There's door cover, warning tape, air blown, candy ice cube trays, candy potion bottles, masks, Gak, hanging zombie head, jailbird skelly, wood block decore appears to be home made! Brain jello mold. 

Thanks again!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great Reaps everyone. I can't wait for my victim to get her box  it's killin me!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> Great Reaps everyone. I can't wait for my victim to get her box  it's killin me!!!



I was exactly like that when I was waiting for Phantasm to get her embroidered pillow cases. I know you victim will absolutely love what you have sent.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Eighth Plague-- You certainly got some great carnival stuff to work with! The popcorn-scented candles were genius, and that mask is shudder-worthy indeed. 
I noticed von Leibniz right away. He gets around, doesn't he? The Fisher-Price phone ornament caught my eye, too-- cute!

Blacksc -- You also got some fantastic things to work with! Will some of the mask wind up on props? I hope we'll get to see pictures of how everyone incorporates their reaps into next fall's decorating.

Kmeyer-- also cute stuff! I reminds me I need to get going on my own baking. I've been coasting on the delicious goodies I got in my reap


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> Got reaped last night by Kloe74 and she did an awesome job! I got a beautiful silver wreath with a great retro snowman ornament on it, a jute yarn pumpkin, a mason jar with a little pine tree in it (which will go great with my other retro decor), a silver plant, an awesome snowman painting (a Kloey74 original ), a red infinity scarf which will come in handy later this week when we get snow, and a great corpsed pumpkin which I plan on using for a Sleepy Hollow-style scarecrow! Love everything! Thanks so much!!!  Here's some pics...


Love the snowman painting, and the wreath and scarf. What's this talk of snow later in the week?



kmeyer1313 said:


> here's some more of the photos that wouldn't fit in the first post...


That santa ornament is adorable and I like the ABC cookie cutters too. The ginger bread house is beautiful.



TheEighthPlague said:


> Thank you so much to my Merry Reaper, jules17! Apologies for not posting pictures sooner—if you only knew what we went through this week, then surely you would understand my _impromptitude_.
> Now, enough apologies…_*on to the Reap!*_
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of great stuff for your theme. That mask is really creepy.



blacksc said:


> Here is my great merry reap from MB24 thanks so very much! Sooo spoiled I can not believe it. You went over the top and over spent! Love the home made jailbird with the Santa hat. The air blown is just awesome too. Words can't describe how greatful I am for all these gifts! Merry Christmas to you my friend!
> 
> There's door cover, warning tape, air blown, candy ice cube trays, candy potion bottles, masks, Gak, hanging zombie head, jailbird skelly, wood block decore appears to be home made! Brain jello mold.
> 
> Thanks again!


Wow, what a reap. you received lots of great things, and I agree, the convict skelly with the santa hat is adorable.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh some very great reaps look forward to seeing more this week


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The expected delivery date on my victim's package #2 is Monday. That's way too long!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow,more amazing reaps! ! everyone is once again bringing their A game!

Mine is supposed to arrive tomorrow, but the ornaments for the CFC was supposed to be delivered on the. 17th, but it still isn't there! !!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

how many are left to be reaped besides me ?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> how many are left to be reaped besides me ?


I don't think Pyrosaxplayer has been reaped yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so still waiting is Pyrosaxplayer and my self 
anyone else still waiting


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Screamqueen said her victim's stuff is due for delivery tomorrow, so that will be one more taken care of.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

one person has not contacted me. is a experienced reaper too. messaged them,waiting for a answer...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Finally got to open my goodies, my dad is doing better today. screamqueen did a awesome job I'm so spoiled.. i had to take a few more pictures the kids got a hold of the elf  Must have stalked my pintrest page like crazy THANK YOU 





\
i had to make a video 














these deserved special attention  for obvious reasons " I am the moon witch kitty!!"






Boys named him Merlin 






this is going in my collection of wands


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> how many are left to be reaped besides me ?



I have not been reaped yet either.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great job, Screamqueen, and great job of displaying it, Moonwitchkitty! So much fun stuff! The necklaces are adorable, the ornaments and other NBC stuff, jack in the box... was the duck hand-made? Fantastic!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Finally got to open my goodies, my dad is doing better today. screamqueen did a awesome job I'm so spoiled.. i had to take a few more pictures the kids got a hold of the elf  Must have stalked my pintrest page like crazy THANK YOU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really cool stuff. Thanks for sharing the video.

I hope those of you waiting for your boxes get fabulous reaps soon.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

do you need a rescue reaper? I volunteer


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The queen herself is still waiting. Bethene....


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Awesome reap, Moonwitchkitty! So many cool things! Love the necklaces! Nice job Screamqueen!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i am so glad it got there intact...and i think i helped out a nbc tree if you have one...yes all the props i made for you...i had a blast making everything...glad you liked it!! oh your wand i got for you at a ren fair, your initials are carved in it....its cool...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great reap moonwhitch love the elf


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I am still on the waiting list.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

everyone's gifts are in transit except for the one I haven't heard from yet, and that is maybe too, and they have just not gotten back with me....

If anyone else hasn't been reaped and hasn't mentioned it here, please do so i can look into it...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> everyone's gifts are in transit except for the one I haven't heard from yet, and that is maybe too, and they have just not gotten back with me....
> 
> If anyone else hasn't been reaped and hasn't mentioned it here, please do so i can look into it...


thank you for all you do


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Sounds like there are lots more packages in transit we will get to see.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Whooo Hooo!!!! I was reaped again. (Btw my students loved the craft and especially the notepads). Scareme is beyond awesome
I got a set of snowmen silverware holders that match my table perfectly








Funky Halloween jewelery








A hanging that covers up a boring wall spot








My snowmen have a penguin companion. 








My poor little sickie feels a little better now that she's claimed a girlie snowman








Love love love this snowman for my collection








Here's the creepiest part (and I mean that in an awesome way!!!). I found my package because I had just come from the laundry room where I was washing my pillow cases and blankets. I was bummed because I loathe laying on an unmade bed. This was in the box (cue Twilight Zone theme!!!)
A new bed set that was sewed by Scareme!!!!!!















I have always wanted winter bedding. Thank you so much Scareme!!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Well, the UPS guy and I just managed to scare the crap out of each other. I think I might have been reaped.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I've been reaped! I love everything! It's all so creative and different from what I expected, but still perfect! My reaper(s) really took the Victorian /steampunk thing to the next level (and even included my love for Disney!). Picture time:

First thing out of the box was this friendly Santa, and his little Santa buddy. The small gold Santa is already sitting off to the side of my Christmas village. 








Next, I got soooo many beautiful ornaments. I love all of these. They fall into my likes of jewel tones and Victorian perfectly. There's also a pretty Christmas box with gold glitter. 








Next, were two steampunk style necklaces. I love them both. And I think, from digging back though threads, that the cupcake is handmade, right? Totally awesome! 















Hmmm, what could this be?








Hey, it's Marley! I love this! 








And to continue the steampunk theme:







The clock should work too as soon as I dig up a battery for it. 

And finally, I saved the best for last (not that everything isn't great):





















A villains souvenir kit! This is incredibly creative and original! It includes Hook's hook, Cruella's cigarette holder (and hair), a horn from Malificent, The Evil Queen's crown, mirror, and apple, a heart from the Queen of Hearts, and Ursula's tentacle. 

And the card: 







I'm allergic to cats, so no kitty picture like others. And two of the three dogs are under a year old, and I'm pretty sure they would eat my gifts. Luckily, my reaper covered the obligatory pet in the card. And that cat definitely shares my attitude towards Christmas! 

And everything together:








Thank you so much Scream Princess and Scream Queen. I can tell how much work and thought went into these gifts.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

amyml wow fantastic i love the steam punk stuff ' and Marley very cool
and your haunted mansion blanket


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, both amazing reaps! The snowmen, bedding, and jewelry are wonderful, and the Victorian/Steampunk stuff is amazing! I love the Marley Door Knocker and the Santa, but every single thing is a winner!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the. post office sent a email that said. the boxes are at the post office in the city they are to go too. but not. delivered!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazing Reap!  Love just love the victorian box!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My Box#2 tracking says it's due for delivery today, but it's still not listed as delivered. I'm pretty sure USPS is done delivering for the day.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I was reaped and a big big thank you to my reaper bethene
OMG everything is perfect I love it all so much you totaly just made my holiday thank you again so much so now for pics 

first akita says thank you omg i opend the box and she would not stop sniffing it then i figured out why lol the bones that kept her busy lol 









my son also says thank you for all the yummy candy









now where to start she gave me these 2 cool witches pots i love them and are perfect size along with this cute elf which i have started a elf tree so its perfect thank you 









this wicked red glass container i collect red glass and these very cool purple ornaments 

















then she gave me these cool ornaments a wicked pine cone, purple balls, the white bell reminds me of jack some cool top hats and this wicked gothic cool star









next this amazing skell dear omg i need to make me like 10 more this is so cool. a motorcycle ornament ( i ride a motorcycle so this is perfect) 
spider ball, purple heart with jack and this wicked purple snowflake 









and there is more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

next is cool jack ornament, the orange bling i love, and the crystal and one with silver beads is so cool 
and black goth ornament 









then she gave me some skull ornaments that i just totally dig , she made me some potion bottles and sent me two more wicked red glass items









one of them leaked a little but not to bad 









then this amazing jack stocking which i just love some purple lights and these awesome pieces that will go fantastic with my gypsy theme 


















one little ornament did not make it 









a group 









thank you for the most outstanding merry reap i will treasure everything allways


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i am so glad all that made it ok. make sure you have the second hand for the clock, it tended to pop off...the time traveler villian souvenir box, i am so glad you got that, you can hang it on your wall too............you mentioned wanting a apothacary box and had no room then i got a brain storm on that box and decided to do alittle cross of dr who x van heising and disney....lol.....nothing i have done had caused so much anxiety and fun at the same time, ive never done steam punk before so i was out of my box...lol..........i love that thing. now marley, you wanted victorian ghost stories...what better than old scrooges partner...i LOVED making him...i would keep him inside though....im going to post a pic in the recent craft thread....im so glad you like everything............glad you like every thing!!




amyml said:


> I've been reaped! I love everything! It's all so creative and different from what I expected, but still perfect! My reaper(s) really took the Victorian /steampunk thing to the next level (and even included my love for Disney!). Picture time:
> 
> First thing out of the box was this friendly Santa, and his little Santa buddy. The small gold Santa is already sitting off to the side of my Christmas village.
> View attachment 232854
> ...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great collection of bottles and ornaments, Saki! All are great-- the square glass bottle with the stopper is cool, and I love the long Jack ornament. Lots of fun stuff!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wowza, both reaps are wonderful.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

So many great reaps! So much time and thought have gone into everyone's gifts, I am having a great time looking through everyone's pictures. I really like all of Moonwitchkitty's NBC things. I loved all the steampunk things too, the Marley and the top hat are amazing. ScreamQueen, for steampunk being a bit out of the box for you, you sure did a wonderful job! Wow, that snowman quilt is beautiful Kloey. Amyml, you got lots of really cool things, I really like your santas. Saki, the ornaments you received are all so awesome, is the pinecone one handmade? It is gorgeous!

Ooojen, no box today, but maybe tomorrow. And I know I've already told you a hundred times...but I'm so excited!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

im the goddess said:


> Wowza, both reaps are wonderful.



Ditto on this, both reaps were amazing. I do not know how you managed to get Marley looking so perfect but you did. And the winter bedding...very nice. All those ornaments, just Wow both reaps are really well done!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I was reaped and I love it! Thank you, thank you, thank you Kmeyer1313. I spent so much time fretting about the box I sent out going missing, I forgot that I had a box coming. It arrived wrapped all pretty. 










When I opened it, it was a box for Grey Goose. My husband doesn't pay to much attention to my forum business, but when he saw the box he said, "Now these are my kind of people. We are really going to have a Merry Christmas now." Down boy, these presents are for me. The box was filled with presents. I haven't opened up this many presents since I was a kid.










I got ginger bread cookie ornaments for my kitchen tree, and a cute little tray I put candy in. 










I put up these pretty ornaments in the four season room, and now it looks like a winter wonderland, even though the temp was 60 today.










I love the bird ones. They are on a tree in the library. The red bird sings. My hubby talks so loud he keeps setting off the bird. lol










And I got a box of Shiny Bright vintage ornaments to the tree in our bedroom. I just love Shiny Bright ornaments. They remind me of the ornaments on my Mom's tree. A cute mail box, a Santa that is now hanging in the front room. And blue lights I was looking for, for Halloween. I want to try blue lights next year for a cool look to my haunt. I've been having some trouble finding blue, so thank you so much.










Thanks again. You did a great job and I love everything. Merry Christmas to you and your family. You've been to good to me.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Ghouliet said:


> Ditto on this, both reaps were amazing. I do not know how you managed to get Marley looking so perfect but you did. And the winter bedding...very nice. All those ornaments, just Wow both reaps are really well done!


Ghouliet, you are the one who inspired me to make a quilt. I thought since you were able to get one done so fast, I'd try and see if I could get one finished by the deadline. Thanks for being my kick in the pants. .


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

scareme said:


> I was reaped and I love it! Thank you, thank you, thank you Kmeyer1313. I spent so much time fretting about the box I sent out going missing, I forgot that I had a box coming. It arrived wrapped all pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great ornaments. I love the gingerbread ones.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Scareme, I'm so glad that you liked everything - & I'm glad it all arrived intact! I was so worried for some of the more delicate ornaments, especially the Shiny Brights & the white bird - when I bought the bird, I was mentioning to the clerk how it was being shipped - she just shook her head & said, "You're a brave soul!" lol


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ghouliet, my daughter had a crisis with her final exams at the very last minute, and i had two days before shipping to step in and help her...lol what does every mother say, dont procrastinate....lol.....marley, ive never done corpsing before, hes similiar i suppose to that, i took a dollar store skull, took off the back, glued him to the board, then used papermache soft clay and did his half side of his face, made his glass eye, it glows in the dark also btw, she hasnt seen that yet...lol....let him dry in front of the fire and then did a paint job on him...rest was just floral arranging.....he was really so fun, the sulpting i think i did watching a movie....im posting another pic of him in the craft section...i put him on another group i am in, sort of non halloweeners...and got good feedback, couple of omgs, and one yuck, and knew he was right on...hahaha.......oh his knocker is off one of the dollar store vampire knockers...repainted...... glad you all like him, he grows on you....i wasnt sure i would like the creepy xmas but found out i do....










Ghouliet said:


> Ditto on this, both reaps were amazing. I do not know how you managed to get Marley looking so perfect but you did. And the winter bedding...very nice. All those ornaments, just Wow both reaps are really well done!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

do we have rescue reaper volunteers? f


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

i have been reaped! I got all sorts of Halloween goodies as you can see. The skeleton garland will look great decorating Lil Ghouliet's office next year. I already have plans on turning the large skull into part of a Halloween wreath. I looks like it might glow in the dark. The vulture looks so nice it will get a place at my front door amid the pumpkins (It would be a bit more protected from the sun there). The rat will join others I own that will mill around my pine box coffin next year. The vintage looking pail would make a nice base for a Halloween centerpiece. I love the coffee cup and will use it often. I have at least a cup of coffee every day. I have never seen lanterns like that before but I think they will look cool during my Halloween party as well as the tea light spider holder. The candle would look nice sitting on a headstone or my entertainment center and tea lights are always handy. Thank you so much, Alkonost. I feel thoroughly Merry Reaped.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

never mind the rescuers,all is well! !


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

And the words we all wait to read: PACKAGE IS OUT FOR DELIVERY!!! WOOOHOOOO--not much longer, victim o'mine!!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I got box #2 today!!! I'll post pictures as soon as I can. It was like pre-Christmas opening all the gifts!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> I got box #2 today!!! I'll post pictures as soon as I can. It was like pre-Christmas opening all the gifts!


Yay! I just sent Zero's nose out today. Sorry about the delay! 
I didn't check tracking yet (so busy!) but they told me box 3 might reach you tomorrow.

Lots of nice stuff Ghouliet! I love the mug, and the buzzard...and all of it! I hope to see pictures of your arrangement in that great retro bucket!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Some more great reaps! Great Job reapers.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> i have been reaped! I got all sorts of Halloween goodies as you can see. The skeleton garland will look great decorating Lil Ghouliet's office next year. I already have plans on turning the large skull into part of a Halloween wreath. I looks like it might glow in the dark. The vulture looks so nice it will get a place at my front door amid the pumpkins (It would be a bit more protected from the sun there). The rat will join others I own that will mill around my pine box coffin next year. The vintage looking pail would make a nice base for a Halloween centerpiece. I love the coffee cup and will use it often. I have at least a cup of coffee every day. I have never seen lanterns like that before but I think they will look cool during my Halloween party as well as the tea light spider holder. The candle would look nice sitting on a headstone or my entertainment center and tea lights are always handy. Thank you so much, Alkonost. I feel thoroughly Merry Reaped.


Ghouliet, I love that mug too. I would use it often. I also love the buzzard and the candle with skulls. Great reap.



bethene said:


> never mind the rescuers,all is well! !


That's great news.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

This is what I came up with for the Vintage Halloween Pail I got as a Merry Reaper gift. I may go to Michael's and pick up some golden yellow or brighter orange flowers and I may play with some twigs where the off white wheat sheaths are. I don't know, What do you think? This was just a first effort using what I had on hand.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is another view.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love the raven mug Ghouliet

I am so excited for my victim to get her reaping. At this point if I had the choice of opening my gifts under our Christmas tree or knowing she had her packages I'd choose the latter!! Hurry mail! Hurry!!!! Dearest Bethene I feel really good about your gifts. I just can't wait!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is another view. 








I think this needs less rust and more gold or bright orange.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Such great gifts everyone






merry Christmas everyone


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice, Ghouliet! Merry Christmas Eve, all!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Merry Christmas eve every one, blessings to one. and all! !!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope you all have a wonderful, magical Christmas Eve and Christmas Day!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Merry Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. I hope the coming year is good for each and every one of you.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

I have been reaped!! I will post pics after I get done working out  Merry Christmas all. see y'all in a few


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok, OMG OMG my reap is amazing. I absolutely love love love it!!! Thank you so much to my reaper (INSERT USERNAME HERE)! ( i hope it was you lol Total guess here xD ) My love wasn't able to enjoy unboxing today. She was at work, but I am sure she will enjoy the awesome items when she gets home!

Okay so first off here is the box. At first I was like " Hmmm I dont remember ordering anything from Amazon that was to be delivered today" Then i noticed how heavy it was and I immediately got excited








all nicely packed 








I absolutely love these! it is exactly what I was asking for. Perfect for setting up on my office desk to create the weirdest feeling for my co-workers  mwhahah It's great to see the detail on those little things! 








How did you know I loved CANDY!! haha This beaker is so cute! I might not open it.... nevermind its candy, i wouldn't be able to resist.









This amazing transforming portoriat thingy lol its small but boy does it have some weight to it. it aint cheap plastic thats for sure lol
















Yes! more blacklights and strobe lights!  thank you lol my to tiny ones werent enough in my maze! Thank YOUUUU















And Finally, Thank you for my heat gun... I will now be able to craft my own corpse skeltons and what not... i bet my SO will be  every time i say i have to make dead people.








My most favorite out of all of them would be these 3D portraits. They have this spooky weird factor to them. My family loves them too. Amazing the quality of the frame again!  debating between, my office, or home.... I can't decide!!















and here it is all together  








THANK YOU so much (INSERT USERNAME HERE)! I loved it all!  Merry Christmas to allll!!! And to all!! a great fright!!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG OMG I got royally reaped. I will post pics soon. I love it all. I dont know who my reaper is but you my friend did an absolutely great job.


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

I GOT REAPED!!!! AND I LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!! Posting pictures soon.


----------



## The Walking Dead (Aug 1, 2013)

I GOT REAPED and I LOVE everything I got. Thank you so much Reaper. You did a AMAZING job. I got a NBC Jack stocking, three string NBC dolls, a clipboard, pencil box, a Halloween pen, two bandanas, four ice cube trays, orange nail polish, two potion bottles, a Halloween Kre-o set, and a supper soft Halloween blanket. I love everything you got me.

My Awesome stocking ....










Three string NBC dolls...









Clipboard and pencil box...









The cool Halloween pen.....









The ice cube trays...









Orange nail polish...









Two potion bottles...









A Halloween Kre-o set...









And the SUPER SOFT blanket...









And all the awesome gifts I got in my reap...









Thank you again for giving me such amazing reap. You made my day. I hope you all have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Pyrosaxplayer and the walking dead, you both received terrific items in your reapings.

Pyro, I love the frames, and walking, that blanket print is so cute


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Great reaps everyone. Merry Christmas!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

great reaps everyone, love the frames, i have one of those and love it...love the stuffed kitty overlooking the bounty....lol


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

You certainly got some _quality_ stuff, Pyrosaxplayer! (INSERT USERNAME HERE) did a wonderful job! (I'm sure it must have been him/her. It's so his/her style.)
The transforming portrait (before version) reminds me of a young Paul Reubens. It's eerily mesmerizing.
The Walking Dead-- Your reap is great, too! Several of the the items are things I haven't seen before. And once again, your kitty (is it perhaps Blaise Pascal today?) looks like he's enjoying the reap!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great reaps everyone hope you all have a very merry christmas


----------



## AbsyntheMinded (Aug 7, 2014)

Merriest of Christmases to all!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

DID-DO to everyone!!!! Have a safe and merry holiday!!




AbsyntheMinded said:


> View attachment 232963
> 
> 
> Merriest of Christmases to all!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped!!!!!And holy cow, did i EVER. get. reaped! !! booswife02. was my reaper, she went above and beyond, I took pictures on my phone, hope I can get it on the thread, i am having issues, but i love all of it, she sent such wonderful items, thank you so much! !!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Merry Christmas My Friends  some great Reaping going on!!!
All I really wanted for Christmas was to surprise my Merry victim Bethene!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

We got the house I will post pics soon moving this weekend .


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki that is fantastic news!!!!!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

My last box came on Christmas Eve, and I've just been busy with holiday/moving stuff I haven't had time to post pictures yet. I love everything! My very creative and thoughtful reaper, Ooojen, did a wonderful job!!! Thank you so much. Putting these things in storage right away, even if it is only going to be for a week, is just killing me.
First is this really cool ornament with Christmas trees on the outside, and the cutest little pinecones inside. It fits in perfectly with my woodsy Christmas theme!








A Christmas train Lego set for my Lego collection. I think waiting until we are moved in to put it together is one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. lol Seriously, I am really worried about loosing pieces during the move so I just have to wait. Also, a set of really awesome looking skull shotglasses for our bar.








She was so nice and included presents for our two dogs and three rats too!!! Cute little gingerbread men shaped dog treats. and a rat-sized stocking full of nuts from her backyard for the rats! Plus, she did a bunch of research on all the health benefits, I appreciate all the time you put into all of our gifts and I think that is so cool!!! I gave the rats one of each type of nut on Christmas and they LOVE them!








An Ammo box that was full of weapons and other miscellaneous stuff for the zombie survival room and the Camp Crystal Lake campsite space in our yard. I really love the bloody, broken glasses! Also, body parts and food baskets for the same themes. And a really cool bandage kit for the zombie room as well. Some wall clings, that will look great with our black light laboratory. And awesome, little test tubes! These are so cool, I'll use some for our laboratory and I've wanted to make a spice rack with test tubes for the longest time! These weren't on my list at all but I really, really love them!!!








Lots of Christmas baking things - sprinkles, train candy mold, cupcake wrappers. And a cute santa owl towels, oven mitt, and pot holders set!








and there's more!...


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Beautiful candleholders, that I think she made herself! 








This little guy! I love badgers, but it is almost impossible to find badger things. Ooojen felted this for me, it's so cute! I bought a little deer this year he'll look great with it.








I love this picture so much!!! Jack and Sally with an awesome, sculpted heart, and Zero is holding mistletoe above them! 





















She sculpted Zero. It looks just like from the movie! Here's a picture so you can see the detail.

And She also made this zombie mask for the wall. All the details are amazing! The maggots are awesome, and the teeth are so realistic they are a little creepy, but in a good way!








A picture of everything together.








Ooojen, thank you so much! You did an amazing job, I loved everything!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow ooojen, talk about raising the bar. Terrific reap. Wonderland brownies, I take it you found a new place to live. Congratulations.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great Reapings you guys!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wonderful reapings! !! 
well, first. my laptop would not read the memory cards from my. camera. so got. a card that i could slip my little one from. my phone in it. The laptop. could. read that. but. then they. wouldn't import into 
it... sigh... i really want to show everyone the totally amazing reaping i received from booswife02! !! i will keep. trying!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wonderland_Brownies-- I'm so glad everything showed up intact and that you liked it! I see you got Zero's nose glued on. That must have traveled pretty quickly, since I got it mailed out quite a bit later.
You can toss the sugar decorations in a ziplock bag, and they'll last just fine until next year-- voice of experience here  
Good luck with your move! (I feel a little guilty giving you more to have to transport! Such unfortunate timing)


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Those bed linens, the snowman silverware holder, and the glass snowman are so beautiful. So many very pretty gifts.

amyml....that is one of the coolest reaps I have seen. I love the box ( I collect boxes and love steampunk), the victorian ornaments, and the knocker is ingenious.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

finally here is the pictures of the wonderful reap from booswife02,

a wicked witch/ ruby slippers stocking that she had stuffed with goodies, like a wonderful wicked journal, 2 WWof the W gift tags. a Wicked witch ornament. I so love this, and hand made WW coasters, and ruby slippers key chain.
also 2 stunning antique book, one of Christmas carols and one of stories , they are so fragile and precious!. Cookie cutters in the box from " Aunt Chick" with cookie recipe, and letter from her, so stinking cool!!!! 
A really cool sitting old fashioned Santa that my kitty Louie loves to hit his jingle bell on his hat!. 
A old fashioned Santa in a gorgeous frame. and a tree made out of button in a frame, it is so cute! 
a picture frame with a Halloween poem in it, , 
a vintage music box with angels in it that spin around, so pretty, and a beautiful angel ornament,
a plague that says " Baby it;s Cold Outside" on it, 
a adorably cute "Snow" painting,
a vintage container with vintage light bulbs in it, so cool. 
cute snowman candle holders she made, a Santa with little ones inside, not sure what you call it, and Christmas socks with a kitty on it!














a


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here are more pictures,

a stunningly gorgeous wreath, with vintage ornaments on it!
a close up of the beautiful angel ornament,

little Louie sitting in the middle of the wreath, and also one of him checking out Santa,
a close up of the framed Halloween poem,,

a giant thank you to booswife02, I love all of the goodies, I can't believe how you managed to hit the mark so well for me!!!! you are awesome!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, so many fun and beautiful things! The framed Father Christmas and the angel ornament stand out this time through, but I'm sure when I look again it will be something else that catches my eye-- there's so much!

Oh, and little Louie is adorable! We have a little Zoe who looks quite similar


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I love the nesting Santas. The ruby slippers stocking is adorable. So many nice things, and hello louie


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love what everyone has gotten so cool 


I started a thread of my new house it is here 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-t...got-house-my-new-haunt-place.html#post1723944


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love it that little Louie loves the wreath


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome pictures everyone


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, I really likwe the cameo bulb, and how were the bulbs in the last picture done? those are real pretty.
dee, all the nbc stuff is stunning. well painted. and that little owl is adorable.
saki, that is a very nice jack wreath. I got one of those jack wreaths for my grandson. of course it doesn't have your pretty purple add to it.
moonwitch, those are very cool labels.
phantasm, nice wig, you look great, and I love the jars.
candy creature, cool gifts. I love the way the skelly is dressed, right down to her cute little sandals. that skelly head, lamb, and spider pin are very nice too.
oh nooooooo, the cake plate is back.
ooojen, pretty ornament


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, with those flying saucer looking mushrooms, yes it's going to be a great day
okay booswife, I am making my grandchildren a house like that. they are moving
bethene, that candy cane ornament is very pretty. and the next ornament is very nice too.
ooojen, I'm impressed. that shrunken head is cool. if you ever get me, I want one. I love that. it would fit in with my few other shrunken heads. steal the show even.
nightmare, I love your little tree, and your bulbs, and really, really love your santas. that biggest santa is gorgeous.
cherry brandy, I love your cheery wrapping paper.
phantasm, look out, they'll get you. lol. and cool shrunken heads.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Melissa, that is an adorable santa rat. wait a minute, it's not real is it!
saki, those gloves are priceless. and I love cameos. I don't know what it is about them, or maybe I do, but I really love them.
I'm the goddess, now that's putting a very special edge on it. very nice
red hallows, I love the santa sack and the santa. those are right up my ally. I gave my grandson a jack like that for xmas last year. he loves it. your wishes jar is very clever. I never would have thought of putting wishbones in there. I like that a lot.  the eyeball ice tray would be pretty fun. and the clown card is a riot. love clowns.
candy creature, that is an adorable owl on your tree.
I'm the goddess, what a tricky reaper you have. that is a nice tease letter.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pib, I read the Dracula book....enjoy. 
kloey, I'm envisioning you twirling in that apron, but you don't cook? ummm, what and how do you eat?
phantasm, pillow cases too! how spoiled are you. cute card by the way.
absinthe, cute solar elf, and the candle is very pretty. and I like the covers of those books. what are the books for?
scream, sweet java dreams print. some famous faces there,
cherry brandy, it looks like you got some nice lab stuff. and I think the coffin with the finger is very cool. I also like those heart ornaments.
I'm the goddess, I love lenticulars, those are awesome. and the glamour puss, and the masks on a stick. and the warm cozy socks, which I wish I was wearing right now. and the decal on the box I do have. it's pretty cool.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hallo the ornaments are just made with acrylic paint dripped and swirled inside a clear craft ornament. Super easy. Found the tutorial on Pinterest


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

pumpkinking, just the décor on your box alone is super witchy cool. and the star is very special. and then theirs that yummy santa candy, and a big spider web, and a cool headless horseman picture.
just whisper, the owl ornament is very pretty. and you got some cool santas.
wonderland brownies, you got an exquisite gift. that shrunken head is awesome.
screamqueen, that hat is the bomb. I want a hat like that. I'm the goddess gave my grandson a hat that is superb, and this hat would be just as treasured. I could see going out head hunting in that hat. and speaking of head hunting, those shrunken heads are cool too. then let's not forget zero. ssoooo cute. and your kitten is picture perfect. he's very pretty.
jules, that is a extremely pretty wreath. and that's a trademark kloey pumpkin. very nice
kmeyer, you can't beat cookie cutters. although you can beat the dough. lol. I love making cookies and love cookie cutters. and boy did you get the cookie cutters. you are very lucky. and you have a couple of cute cats too.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

plague, you got some nice circus things. I love your mask. I see it has holes to pull hair through. that's cool. and that's a nice wig. love the circus tent picture.
and that's a cool idea the popcorn candles.
blacksc, woeza, did you get reaped. an airblown. how seriously cool. I love him. and some cool eyeball cubes, and some wicked masks. and that skelly guy to watch over it all. 
moonwitch, those nbc ornaments are very cute. just cute, cute, cute. and the moonwitchkitty ornaments are darling. nice wand. that elf is so cute. mischievous, and cute. 
kloey, nice table setting. I love the jewelry. especially the spider and then the owl. and the bedding, that is amazing. 
amyml, your gifts are to drool over. everyone of them are perfect. I would love them all. you are so lucky.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

here is my reaping. I love everything. Thank you Reaper even thou you are still a mystery.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, what a cute dog. and so content, thanks to bethie, huh! 
saki, bethie is such a good reaper. what wonderful gifts you got. that little elf is so cute. I would love to see a picture of your elf tree. it sounds adorable. and your top hat ornament is cool, love the jacks, the jars, the stocking, the bottles. all very nice. to bad about the one ornament. it looked really pretty what's left of it.
scareme, I bet your winter wonderland room looks cool. that ornate bird is really pretty. and those glittery eggs are double pretty. 
ghouliett, that is a very pretty candle. and I love that buzzard. he's a keeper. and a lot of things one can do with slelly garland.
absythne, I like your xmas reaper


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ghouliett, that foliage looks perfect in that pail.
saki, merry xmas to you too.
pyrosax, your transforming, morphing, lenticular pictures are wonderful. I love those pictures. nice frames too. black lights, strobe lights, heating guns, all of it wonderful.
the walking dead, sweet stuff. those string dolls are so cute. I love legos. I have fun playing with those. cool orange nail polish. and are those potion bottles home made? they look great
absinthe, merriest of all to you too.
wonderland, what cute gifts. legos! I still love legos. love to play with them with my grandchildren. and I agree, I think whoever made the candles them selves. boy aren't they delightful. 
ooojen, lucky, lucky you. so many fine presents.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethene, for starters, I love those socks. and what is that....you say wicked like it's a bad thing....is that a movie? the wicked witch orn is really wicked. I love it. pretty card. some nice books. I know you like books. at least a couple of those look old. I bet the pictures in the santas picture book are nice. the santa picture with a white frame is very pretty. I love love love the santa with the plaid clothing. is he the one you were telling me was a craft your reaper made? he looks very well made. he is awesome. that's a cute button xmas tree. okay, cookie cutters and a cookie recipe book, those awe making my taste buds drool. yummy, a jar of candy kisses. don't share, they're all yours. some more really cute socks. I know how you love xmas ornament, nice xmas bulbs. and so much more. and then the tinsel xmas wreath. oh my is that pretty. is it home made? it's very nice. and then the angel. that angel is soooo pretty. I love angels. that angel is extra pretty. bethene, you got a nice gift. and look at your cute kitten loving your wreath.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady sherry, scary mask. very nice. it looks home made. those are cool bottles. have fun finding candles for them. 
okay, I'm finally caught up. I was so far behind, I just looked at the pretty pictures. everyone got such nice gifts. I know bethene was so excited about hers, she told me to come check out what everyone got. just wonderful


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Hallo the ornaments are just made with acrylic paint dripped and swirled inside a clear craft ornament. Super easy. Found the tutorial on Pinterest


Super easy for you! mine would not turn out as nice.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> here is my reaping. I love everything. Thank you Reaper even thou you are still a mystery.


Lady Sherry, that is a cool looking mask.


----------



## blacksc (Aug 29, 2010)

Lady Sherry I'm glad you liked everything! Sorry it wasn't more but your list was a tricky one! Yes the mask guy is home made and used in my haunt for 3-4 years now time for you to enjoy it! The jars I figured would make good potion bottles and the candle holder fit well with your medieval theme! Hope the axe thing was sufficient! That was hard to find!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the mask is awesome, love the bottles/jars. I thing the axe is cool, great detail!

Every one did great this year, no rescuers needed!!! Now it is almost time for the next one, the winter reaper!


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

So sorry for the delayed photos! The Pumpkin King (and queen ) were awesome reapers! How could they know I adore vintage vegas?!? They even put in doggie toys for the Big and Little guy  thank you so much for the thoughtful gifts, I absolutely love (and used) everything!














And finally, The Big guy hearing the squeak of his new toy!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great reap!! Your big guy is adorable!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

snickers, nice gifts. and what a cute big guy.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think we have had a successful Merry Reaper. There have been some Wonderful thoughtful things given and received. I'm so proud to be a part of it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

i second that, Booswife02! !


----------

